# Naruto 672 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

Predict, you guys

Preview:





Gamma Akutabi said:


> Majin Lu said:
> 
> 
> > Chapter 672 preview. Credits to *kaze1028 @ MH*
> ...






			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 2, 2014)

I predict Kaguya's other son is jashin and kaguya is a death god


----------



## Weapon (Apr 2, 2014)

I hope Madara will be okay 

- Gai / Madara Fight Continuing.
- Naruto and Sasuke Waking Up end of chapter


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 2, 2014)

Prediction tho its a spoiler....

Gai using the moth attack then he dies thinking he got Madara....
Naruto and Sasuke show up with the power ups on the last page...
Madara gets back the other Rinnegan


----------



## vered (Apr 2, 2014)

Madara one shots Gai with limbo and regenerating before naruto and Sasuke show up to fight him.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 2, 2014)

Evening moth why kishi why not evening dragon what ever i think gai will use the attack seemingly hurt madara fatallyad everyone is releaved but as they say good bye to gai madara gets up asking for more.


----------



## RBL (Apr 2, 2014)

i predict gai using the moth attack.


----------



## Syntaxis (Apr 2, 2014)

How cool would it be if Gai actually defeats Madara, and Naruto & Sasuke come back all ready to fight the most epic battle they can imagine... except the most epic battle just took place. Gai killed Madara.

Gai will forever be hailed as the ninja world's hero. Their Sage of the Eight Gates, who defeated the Sage of Six Paths.

Everyone will be wearing green spandex suits. Naruto and Sasuke are forever seen as "two of the strongest nins since the beginning of time, except for Gai of course."

The manga ends with Lee being the one to rule everyone. Which kinda makes sense, since he's the only one I can imagine who has a truly pure heart and no intentions to hurt anyone for whatever reason.

But.

Most likely, Gai will die a disappointing death. Madara will be severely injured, but he'll heal up. Saying something like: "Oh this was interesting, damaging me to this extent, but let's heal myself now." And poof, he's fully healed.

Then Naruto and Sasuke come back. Naruto looks completely ridiculous and Sasuke looks like himself. Both wield a staff. Sasuke opens his eyes and his Sharingan has 6 tomoes. Naruto will have horns. And all the bijuu inside of him.

Queue a boring fight that lasts another 20 chapters.


----------



## RBL (Apr 2, 2014)

Syntaxis said:


> How cool would it be if Gai actually defeats Madara, and Naruto & Sasuke come back all ready to fight the most epic battle they can imagine... except the most epic battle just took place. Gai killed Madara.
> 
> Gai will forever be hailed as the ninja world's hero. Their Sage of the Eight Gates, who defeated the Sage of Six Paths.
> 
> ...



with the six paths of youth.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 2, 2014)

Weapon said:


> I hope Madara will be okay
> 
> - Gai / Madara Fight Continuing.
> - Naruto and Sasuke Waking Up end of chapter



They've already woken up. 



If you look carefully at their positions in the bottom panel you can tell they're getting up.

As for predictions, Gai uses night moth, but Madara counters and turns the tide. Naruto and Sasuke show up with their new power at the end ready to fight Madara.


----------



## OgreMagi (Apr 2, 2014)

sauce is transported to uranus never to be seen from again.

nardo is trarnsported to the final fight.  he has horns now.

he shakes hands with gaisensei and thanks him for risking his life.  when they touch hands, gai is rejuvenated with chakra and he is back to normal.  leesama cries tears of joy and they embrace.

nardo turns to face madara and says 

<to be continued>


----------



## Lurko (Apr 2, 2014)

Guy hurts Madara with his final move then Madara trolls him then Naruto and Sasuke come to save the day after Hagoromo telling them a little more.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Apr 2, 2014)

Chapter 672 - The Merger

*Scene switches to Gai and Madara*

*Guy Panting*

Gai "It seems that even my last attack had little effect on this monster, I must use "that" move to win"

Madara "So my red blooded friend, any more dance moves left or was that your last dance?"

Gai "I'll show you a 2 step that will knock your socks off"

*Gai rips off his shirt, and starts screaming, his aura is now blue, green, and red*

Lee "Gai NOO!!, this attack could..."

*Flash back to Gai and Lee training*

*Gai is talking to Lee on the steps*

Gai "Lee, there comes a time where you must protect somebody important and you will do anything to protect them"

*Lee nods his head*

Gai "Many years ago, my father might die protected me and my team from the 7 swordsmen of the mist. He died but he killed 4 of them in the process"

Lee " Gai you told me and this team this story several times"

Gai "Right, just remember to go all out for those who you love"

Gai "Lee I need to ask you a favor...."

*A woman walks out the house carrying a baby with a full moutsache, bushy eye brows and a beard"

Gai "Lee, this is my son (Might  Fly), i need you to promise me that if someting happens to me you will protect him with all your might" 

*Lee salutes guy*

Lee "Yes sir, i will protect him the same way you protected me gotuson (note gotuson in japanese means father, Gai is Lee's father)

*Flashback ends*

Lee "Dad, i will protect my brother with all my might"

*Gai's aura is cracking the ground around them creating a ginormous windstorm and destroying the landscape from within miles*

Gai "Here goes nothing"

Gai "NIGHT MOTH!!!!!!"

Madara "!!"

*Scene switches to Rikudo senin's space time matrix*

Sage "You 2 are now linked inside this dimension togethor, in your current states you cannot defeat this enemy, but by becoming one you will become even stronger than my mother"

*Naruto has a confused look on his face*

*Sasuke turns his nose up and stares at the Sage*

Sasuke "I heard of this before, 2 people merging to become one for a short period of time to defeat the enemy"

*Naruto begins thinking of how he and sasuke would look and sakura's reaction*

Naruto "I don't know about this old man"

Sage "Fool, do you want to win or die and lose everything on a whim"

Sage "The bushy brow man is about to die after his last attack, we can't waste this opportunity"

Sasuke "What do we have to do"

Sage "Here touch my staff togethor and empty your chakra"

*Naruto looks confused but reaches his hand to touch the staff along with Sasuke*

*The sage makes a seal as both hands touch the staff*

*Naruto and Sasuke's body pull togethor creating a new warrior*

Sage "This power only last 20 minutes to make this quick"

Saruto "Right, we will surely win!!"

Saruto has Sasuke's clothes, with naruto's face, rinnengen eyes mixed with sage eyes, and a 9 tail chakra cloak with sage markings

*scene switches to the battlefield*

Gai "eat this and DIE!!!"

*Gai teleports behind madara and knocks him up to the sky 1000 feet*

*Madara is unable to recover and stop his ascension*

*Gai sprouts wings on his back like a moth and throws a cocoon like imprisonment at Madara*

*chapter end*


----------



## Gabe (Apr 2, 2014)

I think naruto will save gais life if he actuvares the cloaks he gave then with his new power


----------



## WT (Apr 2, 2014)

^Good stuff
However, I disagree with the fusion and Lee being Gai's son.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 2, 2014)

*Chapter 672 Prediction:*   The New Sages of the Six Paths

Naruto and Sasuke return from death and awaken to new power that was granted by their bloodlines and go forth to defeat Madara.   The ultimate battle truly commences.

BTW, Gai is saved from death.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 2, 2014)

I hope Gai actually dies.

No chakra reviving bullshit pls.


----------



## Weapon (Apr 2, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> They've already woken up.
> 
> 
> 
> If you look carefully at their positions in the bottom panel you can tell they're getting up.



No they haven't. I mean yeah, it looks like obvious their bodies are transitioning to waking up but they haven't actually been panelled waking up properly in real time.

OT: Has anyone discussed the possibility that maybe Hagoromo actually set up both Naruto and Sasuke to still fight eachother? The amount of blanks we got this chapter and not Sasuke's full answer has me worried.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 2, 2014)

Weapon said:


> No they haven't. I mean yeah, it looks like obvious their bodies are transitioning to waking up but they haven't actually been panelled waking up properly in real time.
> 
> OT: Has anyone discussed the possibility that maybe Hagoromo actually set up both Naruto and Sasuke to still fight eachother? The amount of blanks we got this chapter and not Sasuke's full answer has me worried.



Uh yes they have. In one panel you see both of them standing with one arm lifted towards Hagoromo's staff receiving a power-up and in the next they're both on the ground gradually getting up. There would've been no point in showing us those last 2 panels if they weren't in the process of waking up.


----------



## Weapon (Apr 2, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> There would've been no point in showing us those last 2 panels if they weren't in the process of waking up.



Yeah exactly, they're in the process which is what I said. There actual official wake up / revival hasn't been panelled properly in real time with reactions. Not going to discuss this any further. .


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 2, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Yeah exactly, they're in the process which is what I said. There actual official wake up / revival hasn't been panelled properly in real time with reactions. Not going to discuss this any further. .



When I said in the process I meant they're actually getting up, which they are. What I'm saying is that they're conscious, which is evident by the fact that they're gradually getting up.

It's not that difficult to understand.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 2, 2014)

I hope Gai has his big heroic death before Naruto shows up to give him some bullshit life-saving chakra or something.

He has the potential here to have the best death in the manga, even better than Kisame's. Naruto better not fuck it up.


----------



## Weapon (Apr 2, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I hope Gai has his big heroic death before Naruto shows up to give him some bullshit life-saving chakra or something.
> 
> He has the potential here to have the best death in the manga, even better than Kisame's. Naruto better not fuck it up.



No no no.

No one will ever beat Kisame's death. I just want it to be good and for him to not comeback.


----------



## RBL (Apr 2, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I hope Gai has his big heroic death before Naruto shows up to give him some bullshit life-saving chakra or something.
> 
> He has the potential here to have the best death in the manga, even better than Kisame's. Naruto better not fuck it up.



i'm with you 

naruto bettet not ruin gai's death.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 2, 2014)

So about the Kyuubi. Is he still two parts or one?


----------



## Weapon (Apr 2, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> So about the Kyuubi. Is he still two parts or one?



He's still in two parts I think. Naruto addressed him as the other half but it seems to have the same personality surprisingly. Not sure if he was acting in line because of Hagoromo or if I missed something.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 2, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> He has the potential here to have the best death in the manga, even better than Kisame's. Naruto better not fuck it up.



are you saying Kisame's death was better than Jiraiya's ?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 3, 2014)

predict this......


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 3, 2014)

- Gai uses Night Moth
- Madara is surprised at his strength and is hit by it
- Gai is slowly dying as Madara is still standing, he says he'll fight seriously now and he'll kill Gai even though he's already dying
- Chapter ends with Naruto and Sasuke showing up in front of Gai surprising Madara


----------



## Sagitta (Apr 3, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Evening moth why kishi why not evening dragon what ever i think gai will use the attack seemingly hurt madara fatallyad everyone is releaved but as they say good bye to gai madara gets up asking for more.



He gonna pull the Freiza move. Such an epic back stabbing move.. Thats how Mad's rolls.


----------



## Jad (Apr 3, 2014)

Not sure if it was part of the Fake spoilers going around, but I read there being a double issue next week? Any confirmation on that? Since usually we get the chapter a day earlier...


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 3, 2014)

Jad said:


> Not sure if it was part of the Fake spoilers going around, but I read there being a double issue next week? Any confirmation on that? Since usually we get the chapter a day earlier...



I haven't heard anything about it. I know Golden Week is coming up (April 28th), which usually leaves us with getting a chapter early and then no chapter the next week or some shit.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 3, 2014)

Jad said:


> Not sure if it was part of the Fake spoilers going around, but I read there being a double issue next week? Any confirmation on that? Since usually we get the chapter a day earlier...



i don't think there are any double issue next week.chapter should come out as usual.


----------



## Weapon (Apr 3, 2014)

Jad said:


> Not sure if it was part of the Fake spoilers going around, but I read there being a double issue next week? Any confirmation on that? Since usually we get the chapter a day earlier...



Yeah, I was told next week is a double issue then a break week after.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Apr 3, 2014)

Good Chapter in 371. Kaguya had 3 dojutsus and Hagamoro compares Kaguya to Madara right now, and cool is if the Tree bears another fruit, it would be the end of the world. Geez, by the way here my prediction to 372, in the last panel we saw blood dripping from Madaras mouth and Gai is almost out of life, i think that the next chapet will focus on Gai's final attack to Madara, i dont know what it is, but might resemble a mamothlike movement, where both of them inside a cocoon, Gai' s attack will overwhelm Madara, but let us remember, Madara had Karashimas power to heal, so what the heck, Madara is just playing, after Gai's attack, during the time that Gai attacks, more flashbacks, probably we will see why Lee looks exactly Gai, i bet Gai is his Father, Gai must die, dont worry everyone will live, except Madara or Obito, remember Pains attack to konoha, when Gai is dying, time for Naruto and Sasuke to really Wake up, Man there still in thier minds, and i wonder where Tenten is.


----------



## PopoTime (Apr 3, 2014)

Chapter 672: Genesis

Chapter opens with Hinata walking through a dark tunnel

Hinata: Useless, im just so Useless, Naruto is dead and i've passed out, im just so pathetic..

Hinata: I've let everyone down, i promised to protect Naruto with my life, i promised to walk side by side with him...

Hinata ends up infront of an ornate door

Hinata: Whats this? Why does it look so familiar?

?: Its been here ever since you were born, young Hyuuga

Hinata: Whos there, Show yourself!

Cloaked figure comes into the light and is revealed to be Kaguya, with a purple byakugan and red hair

Kaguya: I am Kaguya, but you may know of me as the RS's Mother. There is much i must discuss with you.

Insert Kaguya flashback where it is revealed she was born on a place like Mt Myoboku, and the reason for her appearence is she constantly absorbs Natural energy which distorts her appearence.

Kaguya: I have appeared to you now as it appears my bloodline has all but disappeared.

Hinata: But there are plenty of Hyuuga in the village?!?

Kaguya: yes but not all of them follow my ideals, and were unsuitable, to brand and enslave your own family is something i simply do not accept, and i sense you feel the same.

Kaguya and Hinata then discuss stuff and its revealed they have a lot in common

Kaguya then offers to share her power with Hinata and warns her to always trust her friends because as soon as she only relies on herself, she will turn out just like Kaguya.

Chapter ends with Hinata, Sasuke and Naruto all waking up.


----------



## Sieves (Apr 3, 2014)

looks like gai is making his final attack
and naruto & co arrive late to the party


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 3, 2014)

I predict Gai will Dai...unless he says his lastest last attack will be some shit like midnight owl. Either way Nardo better stay the fuck out of this manga until Gai Dais.


----------



## Klue (Apr 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I hope Gai has his big heroic death before Naruto shows up to give him some bullshit life-saving chakra or something.



Oh God, no.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 4, 2014)

Gai is about to die when the kyuubi cloaks avtivates healing him. With more bijuu amd asuras chakra naruto will probably be able to give stronger cloaks. Then madara heals and the real fight starts when naruto and sasuke so up


----------



## RBL (Apr 4, 2014)

i predict naruto falls asleep and doesn't appear in this chapter

i predict gai having an epic death, and some great ass taijutsu attack

i predict neji reviving

i predict rock lee, neji juugo and suigetsu vs the masked man

i predict drunken rock lee.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 5, 2014)

Taking the preview as it is Gai's last attack could actually end up piercing through Madara in the chest, right where the Hashirama Sage Mode chest-face is. If that does happen then it renders null the jutsu Hashirama gave to Sasuke to bind the Senjutsu Madara stole.


----------



## Weapon (Apr 5, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Taking the preview as it is Gai's last attack could actually end up piercing through Madara in the chest, right where the Hashirama Sage Mode chest-face is. If that does happen then it renders null the jutsu Hashirama gave to Sasuke to bind the Senjutsu Madara stole.



Oh that's good thinking. Nice backlash there. I don't think that will happen though, not sure. We'll see but I like it.


----------



## Addy (Apr 5, 2014)

i predict sasuke releasing tobirama and hashirama from their rods in order to fight madara 













wait, he will only release tobirama for ST to madara and not hashirama because he has "that jutsu" 





that's very lame


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 5, 2014)

predict : another stupid motivational nardo speech and nardo claiming how gai was his best friend ,etc


----------



## Weapon (Apr 5, 2014)

- Everyone talks about how they're amazed watching as Gai continues his battle against Madara
- Obito / Sakura Talking +  Kabuto / Taka talking then reaction panels.
- Gai's final move gets set up and panelled ready to go
- Naruto and Sasuke Wake up

*End.*


----------



## Addy (Apr 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Oh God, no.



it happened to shikamaru but everyone wanted shika dead on this forum back then.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 5, 2014)

Weapon said:


> - Everyone talks about how they're amazed watching as Gai continues his battle against Madara
> - Obito / Sakura Talking +  Kabuto / Taka talking then reaction panels.
> - Gai's final move gets set up and panelled ready to go
> - Naruto and Sasuke Wake up
> ...



Naruto and sasuke already woke up you can see it in the last page with them at the bottom


----------



## Weapon (Apr 5, 2014)

Shitty lighting outline with their souls obviously transitioning, I don't know, I honestly refuse the accept that as a proper panelled wake up in real time.


----------



## King BOo (Apr 5, 2014)

Guy kills Madara with final attack, the end final chapter


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 5, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Naruto and sasuke already woke up you can see it in the last page with them at the bottom



I've already tried showing him the same thing.


----------



## jjong (Apr 5, 2014)

Weapon said:


> - Everyone talks about how they're amazed watching as Gai continues his battle against Madara
> - Obito / Sakura Talking +  Kabuto / Taka talking then reaction panels.
> - Gai's final move gets set up and panelled ready to go
> - Naruto and Sasuke Wake up
> ...



*Didn't Naruto and Sasuke wake up last page of last chapter.*


----------



## Klue (Apr 5, 2014)

King BOo said:


> Guy kills Madara with final attack, the end final chapter



Some how, Gai's attack also kills Naruto, and Sasuke.

Manga ends.


----------



## Shattering (Apr 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Some how, Gai's attack also kills Naruto, and Sasuke.
> 
> Manga ends.



Couldn't Gai's attack kill Sakura too? I think is the way to go


----------



## Weapon (Apr 5, 2014)

Poor Sakura


----------



## Revolution (Apr 5, 2014)

jjong said:


> *Didn't Naruto and Sasuke wake up last page of last chapter.*



Looking at how Sasukes jacket is not torn they might have been thrust somewhere else in the mind.  Naruto is in box land and Sasuke is outside.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Apr 5, 2014)

I predict Orochimaru stealing Sasuke's new power.


----------



## RBL (Apr 5, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> predict : another stupid motivational nardo speech and nardo *claiming how gai was his best friend ,*etc



 oh god i can see this happening,.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 5, 2014)

Naruto uses "that jutsu". :ignoramus


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 5, 2014)

that jutsu uses Naruto


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 5, 2014)

Chapter Shows Sasuke and Co awakening. Sasuke Notices that Tobirama edo tensei is gone and we find out that Tobirama gave Sasuke his soul to revive him back. Sasuke notices their is something different with his body as he gets another Mangekyo Shutter. He ask for an update They tell him. Sasuke finds out he absorbed the Juubi while he was out and Senjutsu is the only thing. Kabuto states he is aware and comes with Some gifts for all of Taka to make them Trust him. Kabuto gives Suigetsu and Karin a scroll and approaches Juugo with a gift.

Scene flashes back over to Gai and madara Gai powers up and and launches his final attack on Madara. Close up on MAdara eyes with a bright light. Final Panel is Gai Sensing Punching a hole through Madara's heart


----------



## Xeros (Apr 5, 2014)

WSJ Preview 672-

"Iruka....Madara's Trump Card!?!?"

Source


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 5, 2014)

Xeros said:


> WSJ Preview 672-
> 
> "Iruka....Madara's Trump Card!?!?"
> 
> Source



 No.

We already got the preview, even before we got the chapter.

It's something about Naruto & Sasuke finally fighting Madara.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 5, 2014)

What the fuck Iruka can do?


----------



## navy (Apr 5, 2014)

What was the preview?


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 5, 2014)

In the Might Lineage. You don't kill with Gates. Gates Kill with You.

Lets get it over with baby I want to see Gai punch a hole through Madara. Wolf Fang Fist Style. Midnight Wolf...Named after his best friend and eternal rival.



Weapon said:


> Shitty lighting outline with their souls obviously transitioning, I don't know, I honestly refuse the accept that as a proper panelled wake up in real time.



They are obviously sitting up. Naruto had light surrounding him due to the bijuu chakra merger. Sasuke probably will have light around him when Tobirama Transfers his soul into him.


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 5, 2014)

navy said:


> What was the preview?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 5, 2014)

I except madara to trick everyone he wont face naruto and sasuke tattered up. He is either gonna heal really quick by getting the other eye somehow or the one who gai is facing is a zetsu or wood clone. I honestly doubt  kishi will have madara like he is vs much stronger guys then gai. Also i think naruto to heal gai and the rest of the alliance.


----------



## Sango-chan (Apr 5, 2014)

*Logical Predictions*​
The chances of Gai surviving are pretty high, I don't think that Kishimoto will totally kill of Team Gai.
Sasuke and Naruto will be dressed in Sage robes ready to kick some ass.
We will pan over to the Rookies/alliance and she how things are over their.
Sasuke and Naruto appear to have the upper hand at the moment where the chapter ends.
 TenTen will appear(with a plan)?


----------



## Cjones (Apr 5, 2014)

Night Moth
Sasuke/Nardo
Sakura saves Gai.


----------



## RBL (Apr 5, 2014)

Cjones said:


> Night Moth
> Sasuke/Nardo
> *Sakura saves Gai*.





Gai needs to die, team 7 has already ruined a lot.


----------



## kaze1028 (Apr 5, 2014)

one panel


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 5, 2014)

kaze1028 said:


> one panel
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Seems to be a preliminary sketch. Is that the Night Moth? Looks more like a beast than a moth.


----------



## Weapon (Apr 5, 2014)

The technique is called Night Gai not Moth. It's the red beast. That's probably the panel we get for this week for Naruto that he would of had done last week and given to the SJ Promoters for that event.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 5, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Seems to be a preliminary sketch. Is that the Night Moth? Looks more like a beast than a moth.



Midnight Dragon. The moth was a ruse


----------



## Trojan (Apr 5, 2014)

It does not seem like Kishi's drawing to me. /:


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 5, 2014)

It looks like a lion  or Shenlong  or the Lucky Dragon from Neverending Story


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 5, 2014)

Ok so it was a mistranslation then. I was looking at it thinking "is this supposed to be one of those types of moths with a beast's face in the pattern of its wings or something?"


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 5, 2014)

my summary made it to the front page


----------



## Mystoria (Apr 5, 2014)

Kishi should have made Guy do the G2 stance. In the panel, he's partially doing it. He just needs his left arm on his left leg.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 5, 2014)

Gai can't die before Tenten arrives 

But I still feel that he isn't going to die  or am I in denial? >.>



Addy said:


> i honestly  expected  itachi to summon godzella after we saw manda 2 since itachi  > oro but nooooo,  we got crows


That would be awesome 

But maybe in games, if we have Mecha Naruto, someday we can have Mecha Godzilla Itachi


----------



## vered (Apr 5, 2014)

Wonder if that panel is real, it looks like a pre sketch.
We should get the first page early this week like last week i think, so we should get an early hint of what's Gai going to do.
I assume that his last tech will damage/destroy Madaras body and killing gai afterwards and/or Madara will regenerate/resurrect using some hidden tech and/or the Rinnegan and kill gai afterwards.


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 6, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> Gai can't die before Tenten arrives
> 
> But I still feel that he isn't going to die  or am I in denial? >.>
> 
> ...



I'm really wondering if Tenten is gonna turn up soon, after how she recognised the tools in chapter 664 and went to 'check on something' after that (please let her still have the Bashosen). But since she doesn't have chakra to manipulate the tools much, perhaps she's just gonna pass the tools to Naruto. Or Naruto will give her more chakra to do it or something. SO CONFUSED


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 6, 2014)

vered said:


> Wonder if that panel is real, it looks like a pre sketch.
> We should get the first page early this week like last week i think, so we should get an early hint of what's Gai going to do.
> I assume that his last tech will damage/destroy Madaras body and killing gai afterwards and/or Madara will regenerate/resurrect using some hidden tech and/or the Rinnegan and kill gai afterwards.


That page is real. Here:






Red Raptor said:


> I'm really wondering if Tenten is gonna turn up soon, after how she recognised the tools in chapter 664 and went to 'check on something' after that (please let her still have the Bashosen). But since she doesn't have chakra to manipulate the tools much, perhaps she's just gonna pass the tools to Naruto. Or Naruto will give her more chakra to do it or something. SO CONFUSED


If she needs chakra, so I'm sure Naruto will give some to her and the whole Alliance.


----------



## vered (Apr 6, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> That page is real. Here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So now we know what is Gai's last attack.
Its probably going to be int he first couple of pages, though i wonder if we'll see the result of the attack and/or Madara surviving it and killing Gai.
I would like to See sasuke and Naruto with their new power-ups as well..... coughRinnegancough.


----------



## Addy (Apr 6, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> Gai can't die before Tenten arrives
> 
> But I still feel that he isn't going to die  or am I in denial? >.>
> 
> ...


now THAT, would be awesome!!!


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 6, 2014)

Looks like Kishi is using a Dragon for Gai's final attack which is good because I wanted it too be either a Lion, Tiger, or a Dragon since Elephant's are too boring for his last move.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 6, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> That page is real. Here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If that Pic is real. Then What the fuck happened to the Moth. Was kishi trolling. Because that shit looks like MIDNIGHT FUCKING DRAGON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Apr 6, 2014)

Gai has to die, but dont wori everyone who is good will live, remember how Nagato resurrected those who were dead during their attack to Konaha, even Kakashi was dead, but due to Nagatos jutsu, eveyone who died was alive again? Then whos gonna use that jutsu, Sasuke, Naruto, or Madara can do that during the end of the Fight. Next chapter will be such a mess, it will be more talking and explaining how Naruto and Sasuke live and their sentiments of Madara, i think everyone showed be Worried about the Mask guy, Black Zetsu i think, during the fight of Madara and Gai, he is nowhere to be found. REMEMBER MY PREDICTIONS, HE IS THE FINAL ENEMY, NOT MADARA, THE MASH GUY IS THE BROTHER OF THE SAGE OF SIX PATHS. MARK MY WORD


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Apr 6, 2014)

I predict Mask guy is the brother of six paths, he is waiting for another fruit to materialize, he did not die since their sealing of the Juubi with Hagamoro, he is the Final Enemy


----------



## RBL (Apr 6, 2014)

oh god if that sketch is true, then next chapter is gonna be youthastic


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2014)

New Folder said:


> It does not seem like Kishi's drawing to me. /:



I agree!

Strange moth besides...


----------



## Shattering (Apr 6, 2014)

Unless that panel comes from a worker who took a picture of an unfinished panel, it's completely fake.


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2014)

15 pages of Ga? fb! 

This is the worst but the more likely incoming scenario...


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Apr 6, 2014)

where is the first page


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> where is the first page



Here, but most likely fake (imo)...


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 6, 2014)

Yea I'm a bit skeptical when it comes to that page. For one, it looks nothing like an official scan and more like a sketch. Secondly, I thought we wouldn't get the first page until Monday? And thirdly, I doubt that would be the first page. I'd think that'd be more like the 3rd or 4th page. And wasn't the technique called night moth? That looks like a damn dragon. 

I could be wrong though, but that's just my opinion based on that page alone.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 6, 2014)

Why the hell would the chapter start off with that panel....

Yeah I highly doubt that.


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 6, 2014)

/Sigh

It's not fake, they've already been confirmed by the One Piece spoiler provider. They are official Jump images. Jump isn't giving the cover pages this week, but random panels from the chapters.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 6, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> /Sigh
> 
> It's not fake, they've already been confirmed by the One Piece spoiler provider. They are official Jump images.



Then that's one shitty ass drawing and one of hell of a retcon from night moth by Kishi. He could at least have the technique somewhat resembling the name as he did with evening elephant in which the huge force of air was shown as a elephants foot.


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 6, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Then that's one shitty ass drawing and one of hell of a retcon from night moth by Kishi. He could at least have the technique somewhat resembling the name as he did with evening elephant in which the huge force of air was shown as a elephants foot.


It's not even an entire page, it's* one* panel. Let's actually see the chapter before we call "reton!!"


----------



## Jad (Apr 6, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Then that's one shitty ass drawing and one of hell of a retcon from night moth by Kishi. He could at least have the technique somewhat resembling the name as he did with evening elephant in which the huge force of air was shown as a elephants foot.



First of all, Gai's techniques are probably the BEST illustrated moves in the manga. Fucking love them, and I'm shitting myself for this one as well. YEAH BABEH! Love how threatening they are. 

Gai: "Let me just throw an entire fucking BEAST AT YOU!"

By the way, Kanji says "Gai" in that panel (Wikipedia it) "hurr


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 6, 2014)

Jad said:


> First of all, Gai's techniques are probably the BEST illustrated moves in the manga. Fucking love them, and I'm shitting myself for this one as well. YEAH BABEH! Love how threatening they are.
> 
> Gai: "Let me just throw an entire fucking BEAST AT YOU!"
> 
> By the way, Kanji says "Gai" in that panel (Wikipedia it) "hurr



You're free to think that. I certainly don't.


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 6, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> You're free to think that. I certainly don't.


It's not about what anyone "thinks", it's about what the kanji *actually *says. Don't be stubborn. -_-


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 6, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> It's not about what anyone "thinks", it's about what the kanji *actually *says. Don't be stubborn. -_-





I'm not even talking about the kanji. Next time don't quote someone when you don't even know what they're talking about.


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 6, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I'm not even talking about the kanji. Next time don't quote someone when you don't even know what they're talking about.


Then next time don't quote what you don't want people responding to.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 6, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> Then next time don't quote what you don't want people responding to.



Yes because it must've taken a genius to deduce what I was actually responding to.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> /Sigh
> 
> It's not fake, they've already been confirmed by the One Piece spoiler provider. They are official Jump images. Jump isn't giving the cover pages this week, but random panels from the chapters.



Well, thanks for the precision...

Btw, are we sure it's actually Ga? on the panel? I mean, couldn't it be Lee opening gates?


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 6, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Well, thanks for the precision...
> 
> Btw, are we sure it's actually Ga? on the panel? I mean, couldn't it be Lee opening gates?



There is a .01% Chance its lee.


----------



## Jad (Apr 6, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> You're free to think that. I certainly don't.



To be honest, I should have said the stuff about me liking the illustration above the post I quoted you on. Since I wasn't trying to imply you were wrong not to like the drawing. Was just quoting you to tell you what the Kanji said, since you believed it to be 'Night Moth'


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 6, 2014)

Jad said:


> To be honest, I should have said the stuff about me liking the illustration above the post I quoted you on. Since I wasn't trying to imply you were wrong not to like the drawing. Was just quoting you to tell you what the Kanji said, since you believed it to be 'Night Moth'



Oh, well thanks.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> There is a .01% Chance its lee.



I'd say around 33.33333......% 


No, srsly, it could be Lee for 2 reasons:

1: The beast doesn't look like a moth at all
2: If Ga? dies, or if he's about to be finished, Lee going berserk is expectable


----------



## eurytus (Apr 6, 2014)

I think they're real, spoilers that reveal nothing are usually real. But what's up with the sketchy shading? thought Kishi has assistants to do these things for him.....


----------



## navy (Apr 6, 2014)

The picture is obviously real. 

But I cant tell how exactly that shape came about nor what Guy is actually doing.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 6, 2014)

eurytus said:


> I think they're real, spoilers that reveal nothing are usually real. *But what's up with the sketchy shading?* thought Kishi has assistants to do these things for him.....



That's what made me skeptical in the first place.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2014)

eurytus said:


> I think they're real, spoilers that reveal nothing are usually real. But what's up with the sketchy shading? thought Kishi has assistants to do these things for him.....



They've been confirmed by the OP spoiler provider (and OP's spoiler pic is clearly true)...


----------



## Jad (Apr 6, 2014)

Gai's stance looks like a ''

Could his Night Guy be a flurry of High speed Combos?

I can see him running into Madara and pummeling him with a high speed Combo - almost like Ura Renge, or it's one really fast movement using the entire body - running right through him! Piercing him!


----------



## eurytus (Apr 6, 2014)

Mariko said:


> They've been confirmed by the OP spoiler provider (and OP's spoiler pic is clearly true)...



so? it's not like I'm calling them fake......


----------



## auem (Apr 6, 2014)

so which one is right..night guy or night moth.?..


----------



## Jad (Apr 6, 2014)

auem said:


> so which one is right..night guy or night moth.?..



Well, I've read twice now, that Takl translated it as Night Guy! And the Kanji in that spoiler pic text says "Gai!!"  - the other Kanji is probably SFX.

But you know the Japanese, one word could mean Moth the same word could mean Strawberry in another context.....I got that off an epsiode of Bleach when Ichigo was saying the same word but wrong.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 6, 2014)

auem said:


> so which one is right..night guy or night moth.?..



night guy.


----------



## eurytus (Apr 6, 2014)

ガイ is Guy. no hint if the attack name


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> night guy.



I didn't know there was another trans...

Night guy sounds badass, but weren't every jutsu he used called "animal + something"?


----------



## Jad (Apr 6, 2014)

21
kaka: haa\\haa\\
guy: pant\\ pant\\ pant\\ pant\\
guy: the evening elephant is not enough, huh…\\
mada: hahah… good!\\
mada: dance more…!\\
guy: I…\\
guy: don’t have any other choice than use the night moth…!!!\\
guy: pant\\pant\\
inserted text: his last technique just before his death…!!\\


>__> aegon-rokudo translates it to Moth.....Anyone have the VIZ translation?


----------



## eurytus (Apr 6, 2014)

google translate says moth is "ga", I like night moth better myself


----------



## Weapon (Apr 6, 2014)

If the Jump Comic monthly mobile promotion lasts a month, is there any confirmation that there is still a break next week for us? Does that mean we only get three early pages or is it four weeks as in releases.

Also, with the page we got I'm pretty sure that was just a rough sketch given for the promotion. That would of been drawn and given last week. Although I'm not too fussed really if it isn't a rough sketch, it's easy to make out what's actually happening.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 6, 2014)

Mariko said:


> I didn't know there was another trans...
> 
> Night guy sounds badass, but weren't every jutsu he used called "animal + something"?



don't know,we will surely know what it's name in the next chapter.though if the spoiler panel that we have seen is right,then it shouldn't be night moth.


----------



## Klue (Apr 6, 2014)

Will the first pic contest continue this week? I want to see Gai cave Madara's face in. 

He is a failure and unworthy of Hagoromo's moniker.


----------



## Weapon (Apr 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Will the first pic contest continue this week? I want to see Gai cave Madara's face in.
> 
> He is a failure and unworthy of Hagoromo's moniker.



The promotion lasts a month, so two more after that rough sketch if it is official.


----------



## vered (Apr 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Will the first pic contest continue this week? I want to see Gai cave Madara's face in.
> 
> He is a failure and unworthy of Hagoromo's moniker.



Don't bury Madara just yet.He is no Hagoromo but he still has the Rinnegan(even if only one eye).
What will you say if he will use some tech/jutsu to completely heal/revive and one shot Gai with "Limbo"?( which i'm sure will make it's return this week).
I don't think people really understand the haxness of "Limbo" and what it could possibly do.It was strong enough to blow all 9 bijuus apart, and that was only a small and quick demonstration by Madara(we still don't know what it is or actually does). A Jutsu that, going by Madara can quickly end things and is quickly executed as was said by him when he contemplated if to use it against Kakashi and Obito.


----------



## Weapon (Apr 6, 2014)

Wait until Madara realizes these peasants are actually a problem and then tries and goes all out .


----------



## Klue (Apr 6, 2014)

vered said:


> Don't bury Madara just yet.He is no Hagoromo but he still has the Rinnegan(even if only one eye).
> What will you say if he will use some tech/jutsu to completely heal/revive and one shot Gai with "Limbo"?( which i'm sure will make it's return this week).
> I don't think people really understand the haxness of "Limbo" and what it could possibly do.It was strong enough to blow all 9 bijuus apart, and that was only a small and quick demonstration by Madara(we still don't know what it is or actually does). A Jutsu that, going by Madara can quickly end things and is quickly executed as was said by him when he contemplated if to use it against Kakashi and Obito.



Limbo is old news, a new jutsu is needed.


----------



## vered (Apr 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Limbo is old news, a new jutsu is needed.



If it's a part of a new realm altogether,then we'll see more techs later on, but first we need to see "Limbo" in action with full explanation.


----------



## Klue (Apr 6, 2014)

vered said:


> If it's a part of a new realm altogether,then we'll see more techs later on, but first we need to see "Limbo" in action with full explanation.



Kishi still didn't give us an explanation on the abilities Nagato used.

Not going to hold my breath.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 6, 2014)

Nagato is the only one who actually used the Rinnegan properly. Madara and Obito are just.....awful.


----------



## Klue (Apr 6, 2014)

Holy Fuck! I just noticed the spoiler thread. :sanji

Gai's attack is beastly. 

I hope Madara has Limbo at the ready. He's about to get buried.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 6, 2014)

"_Remember who you are._"


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 6, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Nagato is the only one who actually used the Rinnegan properly. Madara and Obito are just.....awful.



Madara's Rinnegan ability>>>Nagato's Rinnegan ability.


----------



## vered (Apr 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Kishi still didn't give us an explanation on the abilities Nagato used.
> 
> Not going to hold my breath.



Actually he did, it just took a bit of time, but all of them were given space and were at least partially explained in battle(characteristics of the powers and their uses).
I see no reason why "Limbo" can't at least get a proper explanation after being used in battle against Gai for ex ,and being described by Madara.

By the way, the upper shirt of Gai is not there anymore. Gai is dead for real after this chapter.


----------



## TRN (Apr 6, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> Madara's Rinnegan ability>>>Nagato's Rinnegan ability.



Gai gates ability>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Madara's Rinnegan ability


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 6, 2014)

TRN said:


> Gai gates ability>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Madara's Rinnegan ability



mostly yes.though we haven't see that Limbo yet.


----------



## Herpules (Apr 6, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Nagato is the only one who actually used the Rinnegan properly. Madara and Obito are just.....awful.



Nagato had far far more time to learn how to use the techniques properly


----------



## Gabe (Apr 6, 2014)

Nice panel is that a dragon


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2014)

Herpules said:


> Nagato had far far more time to learn how to use the techniques properly



Nope. Not at all. 

It's just PNJ. 

Madara knows a lot more about rinnegan than Nagato did. But if he uses shinra tensei and/or shubaku tensei the battle is over, and Kishi knows it. So he does like if those powerfull tech never existed...


----------



## ch1p (Apr 6, 2014)

tht doesn't look like a moth.


----------



## vered (Apr 6, 2014)

Herpules said:


> Nagato had far far more time to learn how to use the techniques properly




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's not a question of time. Nagato has never shown the true power of the Rinnegan , never(as far as we know).
Not only is he not the true owner of the eyes(neither is Madara if you think about it, since The Rinnegan bears Hagoromos chakra's exclusive power), but he never had  the chakra of the successors that is needed to use it. He never had the chakra of either Indra, or Ashura or the combination of them(Hagoromo).
He was an Uzumaki and for that he could only use some techs in a limited way.
Madara is the first to actually confirm there is a "true power" of the Rinnegan, something I've been claiming since 2007.And he showed a glimpse of it in the form of "Limbo" and Against Tobirama and Sasuke.
There is also the power that was activated  against those shinobies in Nagatos flashbacks which may indeed turn out to be "limbo', but that needs to be clarified together with "Rinbo Hengoku":
"Limbo" is the first new  dojutsu tech of the Rinnegan since the Pain/Naruto fight, emanating from the eye directly and used by the owner of the eyes.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Apr 6, 2014)

mmh... is that the first page of the chapter? Because it would be a bit strange if the first page of a chapter is a double one, and Gai has already activated the finale technique...


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 6, 2014)

Gai explodes and the Dragon returns, eh?


ch1p said:


> tht doesn't look like a moth.


'Night Moth' was a mistranslation.


----------



## Addy (Apr 6, 2014)

i really hope not all chapter is about gai


----------



## Klue (Apr 6, 2014)

Addy said:


> i really hope not all chapter is about gai



Indeed.

I can't wait to see Sasuke's Red Rinnegan.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 6, 2014)

Gai will go down as the konoha's legendary beast that took on madara.


----------



## Addy (Apr 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I can't wait to see Sasuke's Red Rinnegan.



nah, i just want to see oro sama and karin chan again 






sasuke's rennigan is a plus but i just want to see his RS mode which i argued many years ago


----------



## theworks (Apr 6, 2014)

672 is all about Gai's death, last page Naruto and Sasuke sitting up, next week their power-ups. Chapter will probably be 50% flashback.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Apr 6, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> Madara's Rinnegan ability>>>Nagato's Rinnegan ability.




Nagato used the rinegan powers more often, Madara did not because his head is full of plot shit and RS SHIT. So yea Nagato used better rinnegan powers.




vered said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




qoting you because.......


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 6, 2014)

I need this chpter to be bout Gai!


----------



## Klue (Apr 6, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Nagato used the rinegan powers more often, Madara did not because his head is full of plot shit and RS SHIT. So yea Nagato used better rinnegan powers.
> 
> 
> qoting you because.......



It's about quality, not quantity.

Rinbo: Hengoku > All


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 6, 2014)

Addy said:


> nah, i just want to see oro sama and karin chan again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need to find those fanarts I made once


----------



## Klue (Apr 6, 2014)

Addy said:


> sasuke's rennigan is a plus but i just want to see his RS mode which i argued many years ago



Sasuke's RS mode?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> It's about quality, not quantity.
> 
> Rinbo: Hengoku > All



Plus I'm pretty sure that all nagato's moves were the basics of the rinnegan so Madara most likely has them.


----------



## Mateush (Apr 6, 2014)

I love this fake spoiler:


----------



## Addy (Apr 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sasuke's RS mode?



i mean the equivalent


----------



## lathia (Apr 6, 2014)

Wait till Gai takes off his weights. You guys don't even know what treat you're in for.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 6, 2014)

I hope the entire chapter isn't about Gai. I want to see, if only a little, what kind of power Naruto and Sasuke received from Hagoromo.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 6, 2014)

Mateush said:


> I love this fake spoiler:


it might not be too far from this, i am just hoping black clothes for Sasuke instead of also white


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Apr 6, 2014)

Madara remembers that he has the rinnegan and uses Asura realm to turn into a giant robot with laser canons.

Because that is a canon power the rinnegan has.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 6, 2014)

So I wonder when Madara's going to heal himself because there's no way in hell Naruto and Sasuke are going to arrive only to fight a severely weakened Madara. Can't see it happening. 

With this manga being as predictable as it is, it'll go something like this:

Gai uses night moth/night guy and severely injures Madara, but Gai dies after this attack. Madara heals himself and the final fight between him and Naruto and Sasuke begins.


----------



## Shattering (Apr 6, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> So I wonder when Madara's going to heal himself because there's no way in hell Naruto and Sasuke are going to arrive only to fight a severely weakened Madara. Can't see it happening.
> 
> With this manga being as predictable as it is, it'll go something like this:
> 
> Gai uses night moth/night guy and severely injures Madara, but Gai dies after this attack. Madara heals himself and the final fight between him and Naruto and Sasuke begins.



Well as long as he knows any of Hashirama's healing jutsus he has a pretty large amoun of chakra to heal himself as much as he wants, after all he is just playing with Gai, the trolling is about to come.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 6, 2014)

AAAAugh never thought I'd say this but Naruto is escallating too quicky. 

Particularly Naruto and Sasuke.

God I hope they recieve a power down after the war is over to balance them.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 6, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> AAAAugh never thought I'd say this but Naruto is escallating too quicky.
> 
> Particularly Naruto and Sasuke.
> 
> God I hope they recieve a power down after the war is over to balance them.



I find it quite amusing how the Sage said no man should have much greater chakra than another yet he just bestowed an insane amount of power upon 2 people. 

Got to love the hypocrisy.


----------



## Max Thunder (Apr 6, 2014)

Mateush said:


> I love this fake spoiler:



Wow that looks.... Surprisingly good.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Apr 6, 2014)

I don't think Gai would weaken Madara, only to die soon later for Madara to then fully recover. 

I do think Madara will regenerate/recover, but Gai will die protecting Kakashi, Lee and co., which is the original purpose of his jutsu. Naruto, Sakura, Obito and Sasuke will arrive on the scene afterwards to save the day.​​


----------



## Klue (Apr 6, 2014)

Mateush said:


> I love this fake spoiler:



Hmm, can't see Sasuke's Rinnegan.


Shit fake.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2014)

Mateush said:


> I love this fake spoiler:



Maybe fake, but pretty well done!


----------



## ch1p (Apr 6, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> So I wonder when Madara's going to heal himself because there's no way in hell Naruto and Sasuke are going to arrive only to fight a severely weakened Madara. Can't see it happening.



Why? Because cooperation for a common goal is a cheap copout after all? 

If Gai dies and helps them defeat Madara, this is what justifies this bulshit retcon. Otherwise Gai attacks and dies for no fucking reason.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 6, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I find it quite amusing how the Sage said no man should have much greater chakra than another yet he just bestowed an insane amount of power upon 2 people.
> 
> Got to love the hypocrisy.



Pretty sure genetics played a big role in that. .


----------



## ch1p (Apr 6, 2014)

Yes, we all know that Madara has Sharingan. That changes nothing of what I said.

EDIT: Don't misunderstand me. I'm of the opinion Madara will not be fazed one bit by Gai and that his sacrifice won't matter besides buying time, with Naruto and Sasuke doing all the work anyway. It's just hillarious that Kishi is gonna do that, while having preached about cooperation getting people somewhere and helping defeat 'evil' just a chapter before.


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 6, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I find it quite amusing how the Sage said no man should have much greater chakra than another yet he just bestowed an insane amount of power upon 2 people.
> 
> Got to love the hypocrisy.



Well, to be fair they are trying to fight someone who has literally sealed god within himself, and is aiming for a greater power.  So I think giving them the power to deal with that threat is justified.  The cat is already out of the bag at this point, rather than trying to shove it back in Hagoromo has just decided to deal with it.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 6, 2014)

I agree with people that say madara will not be weaken when he faces naruto and sasuke something is up. Either gai is facing a clone or madara is not healing on purpose for a reason which is probably because he wants more pain for his excitement. The other eye is also coming for him maybe obito will weaken enough for zetsu to take over the body and give madara his eye. Something is happening this or the next chapter that may make gais sacrifice be in vein.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 6, 2014)

In the past, Madara has hinted that pain actually drives him on. It's not unreasonable to think that someone who is ecstatic over the fact that he can bleed and feel pain again might actually become more powerful the more pain he feels.

I think he's screwing around right now, but that may be the reason for it.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Apr 6, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Izanagi.........



this, so goodbye Sasuke eyes.



PikaCheeka said:


> .
> 
> I think he's screwing around right now, but that may be the reason for it.



So Naruto comes bacj as the savior showing of jis new super powers


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 6, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> this, so goodbye Sasuke eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> So Naruto comes bacj as the savior showing of jis new super powers



EMS and Rinnegan shall never fade... Madara is about to get trapped. I Finally understand the jutsu Hashirama wanted sasuke to bind Madara with in response to taking Hashirama's Senjutsu chakra as well. Kabuto example is the truth. Also I dont think Naruto is going to awaken new Jin powers per say. I think he needs more Bijuu Chakra first. Because he only got a small bit of the last 2 bijuu chakras to place in Naruto according to Madara. I Actually think Naruto might grow a Ten tails kyuubi though when he gains Yang kyuubi back. I also Think Naruto is going to awaken Hashiramag's Mokuton and the Byakugan. Get that nice Kyuubi Sage eye in the middle of the All Seeing white eye.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 6, 2014)

Gai's attack is looking really good so far(hope it has plenty of AoE)...now it would be perfect if madara hyped it and tried his hardest to defend against it(with rinnegan moves). Because gai chasing him down again while madara hides behind black orbs(which is disrespectful) would be kinda boring.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 6, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Gai's attack is looking really good so far(hope it has plenty of AoE)...now it would be perfect if madara hyped it and tried his hardest to defend against it(with rinnegan moves). Because gai chasing him down again while madara hides behind black orbs(which is disrespectful) would be kinda boring.



So was Last week inaccurate about Gais next attack. That hinted at some Night Moth. But Right now that shit looks like a Dragon


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Apr 6, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> EMS and Rinnegan shall never fade... Madara is about to get trapped
> 
> 
> . I Finally understand the jutsu Hashirama wanted sasuke to bind Madara with in response to taking Hashirama's Senjutsu chakra as well.
> ...



So He will get trap inside the jar,o the trolling if tenten is the one doing that 

Kabuto example is the truth? I dont get it

Why why? how byakunga ?


----------



## lathia (Apr 6, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> So was Last week inaccurate about Gais next attack. That hinted at some Night Moth. But Right now that shit looks like a Dragon


Mistranslation. Either that's the name of his new tech (below), or the tech hasn't been named yet and that's flavor text.



			
				TakL said:
			
		

> Guy: ...Sekizo (=evening elephant) ... doesn't do for him, i see...
> Maddy: Hahaha...Atta boy! Dance more...!!
> Guy in his mind: ...now...the only option left is
> Yagai (=night guy)...!!!


----------



## Klue (Apr 6, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> EMS and Rinnegan shall never fade... Madara is about to get trapped. I Finally understand the jutsu Hashirama wanted sasuke to bind Madara with in response to taking Hashirama's Senjutsu chakra as well. Kabuto example is the truth. Also I dont think Naruto is going to awaken new Jin powers per say. I think he needs more Bijuu Chakra first. Because he only got a small bit of the last 2 bijuu chakras to place in Naruto according to Madara. I Actually think Naruto might grow a Ten tails kyuubi though when he gains Yang kyuubi back. I also Think Naruto is going to awaken Hashiramag's Mokuton and the Byakugan. Get that nice Kyuubi Sage eye in the middle of the All Seeing white eye.



What?

Why would Naruto randomly awaken Mokuton? That is the most random thing ever.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 6, 2014)

I believe Naruto's power up will be Asura's Six Armed Biju Mode with Yin Yang weaponry, and Sasuke's will be the Rinnegan with the ability to go to all Susano'o forms.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 6, 2014)

Sasuke can already use all Susano'o forms.....


----------



## Lurko (Apr 6, 2014)

He's too concentrated on Naruto too know that.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> What?
> 
> Why would Naruto randomly awaken Mokuton? That is the most random thing ever.



Those Black orbs were stated to be like Oonoki jinton and was combination of multiple elements probably all into one thing. If Naruto is getting those Orbs if the are all elements fused into one. Then there no reason to not be able to fuse less elements to recreate any elemental kekkei out there. Like say Yamato Mokuton and Haku Ice mirrors. Might use those ice mirrors to teleport around instead of Hirashin Tags. But Thats the power I think naruto is going to get. Since he has had contact with Both Haku ice style and Yamato wood style I think those are the techniques naruto will have the best chance to emulate.  We already seen Naruto's KCM chakra cause a reaction to Mokuton sooo who knows....


----------



## Gabe (Apr 6, 2014)

Maddy: Hahaha...Atta boy! Dance more...!!

 He is insane only he and goku would react like this


----------



## Klue (Apr 6, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Those Black orbs were stated to be like Oonoki jinton and was combination of multiple elements probably all into one thing. If Naruto is getting those Orbs if the are all elements fused into one. Then there no reason to not be able to fuse less elements to recreate any elemental kekkei out there. Like say Yamato Mokuton and Haku Ice mirrors. Might use those ice mirrors to teleport around instead of Hirashin Tags. But Thats the power I think naruto is going to get. Since he has had contact with Both Haku ice style and Yamato wood style I think those are the techniques naruto will have the best chance to emulate.  We already seen Naruto's KCM chakra cause a reaction to Mokuton sooo who knows....



Right, because Onoki can fuse less elements to create other Kekkei Genkai. 

It's a cool idea, but I seriously doubt it will happen. One can't simply make Rasengans out of trees.


----------



## handsock (Apr 6, 2014)

Theoretically, could Naruto take those black orbs and turn them into Rasenshuriken Black Orbs? Were he to gain them as a power.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 6, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> are you saying Kisame's death was better than Jiraiya's ?



Fuck yes it was. 

and fuck Haggys faggy son reincarnations. Next chapter needs to be all about the glory of youuuuuuth~


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Right, because Onoki can fuse less elements to create other Kekkei Genkai.
> 
> It's a cool idea, but I seriously doubt it will happen. One can't simply make Rasengans out of trees.



Obito sucks...He isnt worthy to be the True Rikudou Jinchuuriki that Naruto was meant to be. Just imagine Naruto's Black ice and Black wood against sasuke's black Flames. All black everything


----------



## RBL (Apr 7, 2014)

so, the midnight dragon is becomming real? 

my youth body is ready for this.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 7, 2014)

wait, so the moth thing was a mistranslation?


----------



## Klue (Apr 7, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> wait, so the moth thing was a mistranslation?



Apparently, yes.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 7, 2014)

Thank god.

Night Moth sounds pathetic.

Dunno how translators mixed up a moth with a dragon though.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 7, 2014)

seems fake spoiler...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 7, 2014)

Blegh. Having a lot of trouble believing that's real based on the art style. That coloring? Too unusual. And I thought SJ was giving out the first page, not one panel.


----------



## Klue (Apr 7, 2014)

A number of other mangas also received a panel. Bleach and One Piece included.

Might as well role with it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 7, 2014)

There was nothing about a dragon in the raw. takL translated and Gai's attack was unnamed.



Klue said:


> A number of other mangas also received a panel. Bleach and One Piece included.
> 
> Might as well role with it.



Very suspicious art, though. It looks like it's unfinished, like it's just one of Kishi's sketches.... 

Doesn't really matter either way because it's pretty meaningless on its own. Naruto gets a power-up, which we all knew. 

Although the fact that it looks like a piranha fish is also suspect.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 7, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke can already use all Susano'o forms.....


Meant do what Madara can do, use Susano'o with the Rinnegan, thus give him the ability to _drop meteors_ like Madara can.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 7, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Meant do what Madara can do, use Susano'o with the Rinnegan, thus give him the ability to _drop meteors_ like Madara can.



I doubt Sasuke's powerup would just make him a cheap replica of a weaker version of Madara.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 7, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I doubt Sasuke's powerup would just make him a cheap replica of a weaker version of Madara.



He definitely getting the rinnegan.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 7, 2014)

The page May look faded but perhaps he is doing something special for Might Gai


----------



## Addy (Apr 7, 2014)

i hope the fight with gai ends.  we all kniw he is gonna  lose anyway :/


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 7, 2014)

MS81 said:


> He definitely getting the rinnegan.



Of course he is. I never denied this.

I was referring to him using meteors like Madara did. That's dumb. He's not going to be a ripoff.


----------



## Shattering (Apr 7, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Of course he is. I never denied this.
> 
> I was referring to him using meteors like Madara did. That's dumb. He's not going to be a ripoff.



But Sasuke is a ripoff by definition, for years we thought he was a weaker/retarded version of Itachi, now we are discovering he is just a bad version of Madara, Kyuusano confirmed.

Inb4 small meteors like Nagato


----------



## eurytus (Apr 7, 2014)

Shattering said:


> But Sasuke is a ripoff by definition, for years we thought he was a weaker/retarded version of Itachi, now we are discovering he is just a bad version of Madara, Kyuusano confirmed.
> 
> Inb4 small meteors like Nagato



and Madara is a ripoff of Indra, Itachi is not even relevant in family succession drama


----------



## Shattering (Apr 7, 2014)

eurytus said:


> and Madara is a ripoff of Indra, Itachi is not even relevant in family succession drama



Ripoff of Indra? Madara would rape Indra


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 7, 2014)

I just had the strangest dream involving a Naruto chapter. :sanji

-Kaguya is confirmed to have come from a planet called Mexico.
-Hinata awakens her true power and wears something similar to what TenTen usually wore.
-Hinata is fighting Madara.

Everything other than that is a blur. 

My dreams usually come true. 

Besides it's not to far off that Kishi might give Hinata a powerup due to the fact that he's been treating her badly for the past year.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 7, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> I just had the strangest dream involving a Naruto chapter. :sanji
> 
> -Kaguya is confirmed to have come from a planet called Mexico.
> -Hinata awakens her true power and wears something similar to what TenTen usually wore.
> ...



He treats all of his female characters like shit. You see what he had Madara do to Tsunade?  The only reason Sakura had any relevance was because she was a member of team 7 and even then her relevancy was short lived. Hinata unfortunately doesn't have that luxury.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 7, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> I just had the strangest dream involving a Naruto chapter. :sanji



You had a dream involving Naruto... :sanji


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 7, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> He treats all of his female characters like shit. You see what he had Madara do to Tsunade?  The only reason Sakura had any relevance was because she was a member of team 7 and even then her relevancy was short lived. Hinata unfortunately doesn't have that luxury.



True, but never rule out anything.

Hinata does want to help Naruto after all. :ignoramus



Mariko said:


> You had a dream involving Naruto... :sanji



I think it's due to the excitement of seeing Naruto's new form.


----------



## Gortef (Apr 7, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> I just had the strangest dream involving a Naruto chapter. :sanji
> 
> -Kaguya is confirmed to have come from a planet called Mexico.



Kaguya is an Espada and from Hueco Mundo then?


----------



## Klue (Apr 7, 2014)

Hope the chapter concludes with the return of both Naruto and Sasuke, though if I were to be honest, the next few chapters will focus on Gai's death.

Flashbacks incoming.


----------



## Jad (Apr 7, 2014)

Gai is going *round 3* (*round 4* if we include 7th Gate) with Madara.

All I can think for next chapter is this song
_
"Here we go again Right now, Let's go Me and you, Toe to toe So we can rock We can roll!!!"_


----------



## MS81 (Apr 7, 2014)

Jad said:


> Gai is going *round 3* (*round 4* if we include 7th Gate) with Madara.
> 
> All I can think for next chapter is this song
> _
> "Here we go again Right now, Let's go Me and you, Toe to toe So we can rock We can roll!!!"_



Jad I bet you been fapping to that panel since Sunday.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 7, 2014)

Why do people think that's Gai when he's sitting down and wearing Naruto's jacket?



Klue said:


> Hope the chapter concludes with the return of both Naruto and Sasuke, though if I were to be honest, the next few chapters will focus on Gai's death.
> 
> Flashbacks incoming.



I'm the opposite.

I wish we'd get a few chapters about Gai. 

Our charming heroes will surely return this week though. Unless Obito's boxland randomly developed a rocky ground, that panel is Naruto coming back.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 7, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why do people think that's Gai when he's sitting down and wearing Naruto's jacket?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously?  That's Gai in that panel, not Naruto. Naruto doesn't have those weighted things on his legs like Gai and Lee do. Naruto doesn't have dark skin, which Gai and Lee gain when they use the gates. And finally, why would Naruto have a big ass dragon looking chakra construct behind him? 

Either your eyesight is bad or...I don't know.


----------



## Weapon (Apr 7, 2014)

Gai charges attack and then

Kabuto goes to the other battlefield after Sasuke awakens and frees Yamato from Spiral Zetsu. Alliance then lines up like school kids waiting in line for vaccines as Kabuto heals them all then he reunites with Urushi.


----------



## Klue (Apr 7, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Gai charges attack and then
> 
> Kabuto goes to the other battlefield after Sasuke awakens and frees Yamato from Spiral Zetsu. Alliance then lines up like school kids waiting in line for vaccines as Kabuto heals them all then he reunites with Urushi.



Yamato is dead.


----------



## Weapon (Apr 7, 2014)

Klue said:


> Yamato is dead.



Not until I see it with my two eyes. He needs to be alive for my Kabuto moment.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 7, 2014)

Really hope this chapter is like the one when gai used Evening elephant. Just nothing but feats, feats, feats. The only thing that should get in the way is hints at naruto/sasuke powerups.


----------



## RockSauron (Apr 7, 2014)

I predict that Obito sends himself, Naruto and Sakura back to the real world without rushing the Rinnegan and foiling Madara's plans like a total idiot.


----------



## RBL (Apr 7, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> I just had the strangest dream involving a Naruto chapter. :sanji
> 
> -Kaguya is confirmed to have come from a *planet called Mexico.*
> -Hinata awakens her true power and wears something similar to what TenTen usually wore.
> ...





i imagine kaguya having a mustache and eating a taco.


*Spoiler*: __ 



(not being racist tho,i'm mexican aswelll)


----------



## navy (Apr 7, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why do people think that's Gai when he's sitting down and wearing Naruto's jacket?



What image are you talking about?


----------



## Iruel (Apr 7, 2014)

Dont know how anyone can think this is _anyone other than Guy_.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 7, 2014)

Iruel, please spoiler tag that Behemoth! 

And yes, it's Gai.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 7, 2014)

Spoiler looked too boring for me to get off my phone since it came out. 

Why is he sitting now then?


----------



## Amanda (Apr 7, 2014)

He isn't sitting, but on all fours. Last time we saw him, he was standing and leaning on a boulder, about to unleash his last power. Here we see him doing exactly that, now bent down to lean on the ground with both hands. It's the same posture Naruto has had while releasing some of his tailed modes.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Apr 7, 2014)

Its obvius its gai... you have there the big ass work "Ga-i" 

but I guess before he dies narutos chakra will awaken in everyone with full blast... recovering all wounds and regenerating lost chakra.... so in the end Gai will not die but will still suffer consequences of this skill (broken bones, torn muscles ect)


----------



## RBL (Apr 7, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Spoiler looked too boring for me to get off my phone since it came out.
> 
> Why is he sitting now then?



wtf is wrong with you  hahaha

first you said it was not gai.

now you say he is sitting


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 7, 2014)

Okay this is what it looked like on my phone.  I didn't see the eyes and thought it was some rad piranha summon, too. 

The leg warmer looked like it was the zipper down Naruto's jacket, and the rest is here:



I still think it looks like he's in a cross-legged position with his hands on his knees there but whatever.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Apr 7, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Okay this is what it looked like on my phone.  I didn't see the eyes and thought it was some rad piranha summon, too.
> 
> The leg warmer looked like it was the zipper down Naruto's jacket, and the rest is here:
> 
> ...



Harvard, Brazillian lady will  after seen this. All this time with her, you have not learn how to draw prperly, not to say your trips to japan. DONT TELL WHAT THAT HAS TO DO WITH IT.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 7, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Harvard, Brazillian lady will  after seen this. All this time with her, you have not learn how to draw prperly, not to say your trips to japan. DONT TELL WHAT THAT HAS TO DO WITH IT.



 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## CA182 (Apr 7, 2014)

Omfg we have spoilers already? 

Why was I not informed of this at all.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 7, 2014)

All you have to do is check, anyway I predict Guy beats on Madara a little more then Madara trolls him then the two golden boys come to save the day.


----------



## Klue (Apr 7, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> All you have to do is check, anyway I predict Guy beats on Madara a little more then Madara trolls him then the two golden boys come to save the day.



Agreed.

Sasuke unleashes his Rinnegan's Amaterasu upgrade: White Holy Flames.

Because everyone knows White > Black. :ignoramus




Wait.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Apr 7, 2014)

Glad Gai is using midnight dragon instead of a mosquito. Fuck Mosquitos.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 7, 2014)

I want it to be a piranha. My first impression of the monster was better.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 7, 2014)

I get the feeling guy is going to die this chapter.... 

Like a last blow before he collapses and nardo/sauce awaken


----------



## Shattering (Apr 7, 2014)

I get the terrible feeling Gai is going to be saved by Nardo/Sasucke power of friendshiep and love rainbows.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 7, 2014)

Honestly I just hope tnaruto and sasuke fuse together dbz style. 


*Spoiler*: _Offtopic_ 





Shattering said:


> I get the terrible feeling Gai is going to be saved by Nardo/Sasucke power of friendshiep and love rainbows.



Medic nin sasuke.


----------



## Shattering (Apr 7, 2014)

CA182 said:


> Honestly I just hope tnaruto and sasuke fuse together dbz style.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Offtopic_
> ...



Since you gave me nightmares, I'll payback friend


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 7, 2014)

Shattering said:


> I get the terrible feeling Gai is going to be saved by Nardo/Sasucke power of friendshiep and love rainbows.



I will rage if Naruto ruins another character's time to shine. Gai is prepping himself for a badass death. If he gets saved at the last minute it will really screw over the impact he can potentially leave on all of us.

Naruto saving Gai somehow is like if Obito magically appeared and saved Kisame from killing himself.



Shattering said:


> Since you gave me nightmares, I'll payback friend



But they're cute


----------



## Shattering (Apr 7, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I will rage if Naruto ruins another character's time to shine. Gai is prepping himself for a badass death. If he gets saved at the last minute it will really screw over the impact he can potentially leave on all of us.
> 
> Naruto saving Gai somehow is like if Obito magically appeared and saved Kisame from killing himself.
> 
> ...



No they are not


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 7, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I will rage if Naruto ruins another character's time to shine. Gai is prepping himself for a badass death. If he gets saved at the last minute it will really screw over the impact he can potentially leave on all of us.
> 
> Naruto saving Gai somehow is like if Obito magically appeared and saved Kisame from killing himself.
> 
> ...



You raging over anything he does(not saying that wouldn't cheapen the impact, but still) has all the inevitability of death and taxes.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh yea guys, Gai's technique is called Night Guy, not Night Moth. That's the translation that comes from the VIZ issue that came out today. 

Just clarifying it.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 7, 2014)

Shattering said:


> Since you gave me nightmares, I'll payback friend




Kudos to whoever is holding them on his hand... Swarmy, is that you?



PikaCheeka said:


> I will rage if Naruto ruins another character's time to shine. Gai is prepping himself for a badass death. If he gets saved at the last minute it will really screw over the impact he can potentially leave on all of us.
> 
> Naruto saving Gai somehow is like if Obito magically appeared and saved Kisame from killing himself.




It's funny, but this impeding death is the best thing that could have happened to Gai's character. He has already gained a lot more weight, and now has the chance to go down in the hall of fame of legendary Naruto deaths. It's those moments that stay with the reader after the story is over...


----------



## Max Thunder (Apr 7, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Kudos to whoever is holding them on his hand... Swarmy, is that you?



Pretty sure it's inside a glass container...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 7, 2014)

So Gai goes into Night Dragon .

Cuz that shit looks like a dragon.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 7, 2014)

Amanda said:


> It's funny, but this impeding death is the best thing that could have happened to Gai's character. He has already gained a lot more weight, and now has the chance to go down in the hall of fame of legendary Naruto deaths. It's those moments that stay with the reader after the story is over...



Agreed. I found him to be a pretty meh character (not forgettable, but not really engaging, either) before his flashback and this fight. I'm definitely putting him in the Kisame category once he goes. If he gets saved last minute, his character is just going to fizzle out anyway. He really can't have any more growth as a character after this and he'll just stagnate. Better that he dies now and goes out with a bang that will leave a decent emotional impact on the readers.


----------



## RBL (Apr 7, 2014)

i don't think kishi dares to fuck with gai's shinning momment, by getting revived by naruto.

please don't.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 7, 2014)

I think Gai is going to die. Since flashback = death

But the shinjuu tree also known as the tree of life will revive everyone and their mothers in the end.

Neji is coming back and without that shit seal on his forehead.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 7, 2014)

I agree that there will be a mass revival in the end but the question is how. Someone tapping onto the trees power could do it. I think that one will end up being naruto. 

Hopefully if gai kicks the bucket happens fast so we can get to the good stuff. Naruto getting back to the battlefield and sasuke also i suppose.


----------



## shintebukuro (Apr 7, 2014)

My prediction for this chapter:

-Guy powers up the attack, dialogue between kakashi/crew
-Flashbacks
~60% mark:
-Guy uses the attack on madara, landing it on him on a 2 page spread. Final page is Guy on the ground.


----------



## NW (Apr 7, 2014)

Nice Guy
Night Guy


----------



## Lurko (Apr 7, 2014)

Klue said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Sasuke unleashes his Rinnegan's Amaterasu upgrade: White Holy Flames.
> 
> ...



Lol Klue let the light illuminate you.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Apr 7, 2014)

I predict Naruto will get Juubi power and Sasuke gets Rinnegan. I think that once they do that Naruto will restore Minato's arms since he has the same Yin Yang power from the Juubi, and Sasuke will take out the rods from the 1st and 2nd since he has the Rinnegan. Then Kabuto will probably join in to fight Madara since he has senjutsu, and Orochimaru might even give Sasuke the curse seal back to give Sasuke senjutsu. Gai will probably hold Madara off long enough for the 2 badasses to finish Madara off.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 7, 2014)

MaruUchiha said:


> I predict Naruto will get Juubi power and Sasuke gets Rinnegan. I think that once they do that Naruto will restore Minato's arms since he has the same Yin Yang power from the Juubi, and Sasuke will take out the rods from the 1st and 2nd since he has the Rinnegan. Then Kabuto will probably join in to fight Madara since he has senjutsu, and Orochimaru might even give Sasuke the curse seal back to give Sasuke senjutsu. Gai will probably hold Madara off long enough for the 2 badasses to finish Madara off.



Sasuke doesn't need anything from Oro to use senjutsu.

Oro might help him by giving him something, but I doubt it would be the curse seal again.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 7, 2014)

the hell am I looking at? thats some HxH level crap.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 7, 2014)

GoodNight Guy.....Once you enter the dragon. The Dragon Shall enter you.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 8, 2014)

What'd be good is if at the last moment, Madara turned the orbs into rods, and fucked up Sandaime off panel. Now would be a good time to have Naruto house all of the previous Hokage.


----------



## Klue (Apr 8, 2014)

Eh, my only desire is to see new jutsu.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 8, 2014)

Gunners said:


> What'd be good is if at the last moment, Madara turned the orbs into rods, and fucked up Sandaime off panel. Now would be a good time to have Naruto house all of the previous Hokage.



They are not even on the same place,  
and he can't control them from a far distance either!


----------



## Klue (Apr 8, 2014)

New Folder said:


> They are not even on the same place,
> and he can't control them from a far distance either!



They managed to remove all of them, excluding the one shaped into his staff?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 8, 2014)

We only saw five get teleported off and he originally had nine. But...he magically lost all nine when those five vanished.



Gunners said:


> What'd be good is if at the last moment, Madara turned the orbs into rods, and fucked up Sandaime off panel. Now would be a good time to have Naruto house all of the previous Hokage.



Not sure what's worse. Trolling poor Hiruzen again, or Naruto housing the four dead Hokage. 

Sasuke has a gift from Hashirama and Naruto...sort of has a gift from Minato (he tried). I doubt there will be anything more than that.


----------



## Azula (Apr 8, 2014)

Klue said:


> They managed to remove all of them, excluding the one shaped into his staff?



When Gai punched Madara he got thrown a huge distance away from the protective sphere made out of the orbs

Link removed

He only had the staff in his hand

Link removed


----------



## SonicTron (Apr 8, 2014)

With all of the talk about Ashura using the united power of the people fight his battles

I'm guessing that Naruto is going to have some sort of new power that massively buffs his comrades and Sasuke into fighters capable of tangoing with Madara

It's going to be fucking stupid as shit


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 8, 2014)

SonicTron said:


> I'm guessing that Naruto is going to have some sort of new power that massively buffs his comrades and Sasuke into fighters capable of tangoing with Madara



i don't think Naruto needs to buff Sasuke,RS already did.


----------



## eurytus (Apr 8, 2014)

He's already doing that with kyuubi cloak anyway, maybe everyone will get juubi cloak this time


----------



## Shattering (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes please because fodders taking the main stage again is totally what we all want.


----------



## Addy (Apr 8, 2014)

SonicTron said:


> With all of the talk about Ashura using the united power of the people fight his battles
> 
> I'm guessing that Naruto is going to have some sort of new power that massively buffs his comrades and Sasuke into fighters capable of tangoing with Madara
> 
> It's going to be fucking stupid as shit



it will be as stupid as before. naruto giving his chakra to everyone in the alliance undermines the salience to fodder levels.


----------



## calimike (Apr 8, 2014)

Gai's final jutsu, does that he is going to die?

WSJ #22-23 (April 28th) on Golden Week (will return in two weeks after golden week):

29 Apr	Shōwa Day
3 May	Constitution Memorial Day
4 May	Greenery Day
5 May	Children's Day
6 May	'Greenery Day' observed


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 8, 2014)

so is the spoiler panel legit? it look kind of sketchy. 

if it's legit then i guess guy's final attack is dragon related after all. 

howl my youth!


----------



## CA182 (Apr 8, 2014)

Jizznificent said:


> so is the spoiler panel legit? it look kind of sketchy.



It's from wsj.

I assume it's simply Kishi's sketch before drawing properly.

(Or _artistic_ effect.)


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 8, 2014)

CA182 said:


> It's from wsj.
> 
> I assume it's simply Kishi's sketch before drawing properly.
> 
> (Or _artistic_ effect.)


i remember something like that happening in one of the chapters in the pain arc. 

yeah it could also be an artistic effect.


----------



## Eternity (Apr 8, 2014)

That looks a damn lot like HxH to me..


----------



## Addy (Apr 8, 2014)

Eternity said:


> That looks a damn lot like HxH to me..



you mean "every generic shounen fight" scene


----------



## CA182 (Apr 8, 2014)

Jizznificent said:


> i remember something like that happening in one of the chapters in the pain arc.
> 
> yeah it could also be an artistic effect.



Yeah we all remember that chapter. It was redrawn for the volume though. So it was probably just kishi not having the time to finish the chapter or something.


----------



## Eternity (Apr 8, 2014)

Addy said:


> you mean "every generic shounen fight" scene



No, the art style of that one leacked page looks a lot like the art style used in HxH.  

If you are going to be an asshole/cynic about something, at least get it right what someone is talking about.


----------



## Klue (Apr 8, 2014)

Jizznificent said:


> i remember something like that happening in one of the chapters in the pain arc.
> 
> yeah it could also be an artistic effect.



I assumed its real, as a panel for a number of other manga were also released. Clearly looks suspect though.


----------



## NarutoFan122134 (Apr 8, 2014)

Gai beats up Madara even more but then he'll probably heal himself with PNJ. I don't see a near death Madara fighting powered up Sasuke and Naruto.


----------



## Addy (Apr 8, 2014)

Eternity said:


> No, the art style of that one leacked page looks a lot like the art style used in HxH.
> 
> If you are going to be an asshole/cynic about something, at least get it right what someone is talking about.



no, i mean i saw it in other mangas. not being an asshole.....


----------



## Eternity (Apr 8, 2014)

Addy said:


> no, i mean i saw it in other mangas. not being an asshole.....


Don't respond by saying it's something else than what I wrote when you are talking about something else entirely! THAT'S CONFUSING!


----------



## takL (Apr 8, 2014)

so, yagai is still a rare animal?



Eternity said:


> No, the art style of that one leacked page looks a lot like the art style used in HxH.



i saw ur ava and thought ure abz for a sec.
it looks a lot like her style.

the panel is also a bit like her drawings. its not a so called 'leak' tho. its an official one.


----------



## Addy (Apr 8, 2014)

Eternity said:


> Don't respond by saying it's something else than what I wrote when you are talking about something else entirely! THAT'S CONFUSING!



la gasp


----------



## O-ushi (Apr 8, 2014)

The chapter coming is going to be all about Gai and his final jutsu "Night Moth/Night Guy". I'm more interested in whether Gai is going to die or not than the next power up Naruto and Sasuke are going to get.


----------



## Klue (Apr 8, 2014)

O-ushi said:


> The chapter coming is going to be all about Gai and his final jutsu "Night Moth/Night Guy". I'm more interested in whether Gai is going to die or not than the next power up Naruto and Sasuke are going to get.



Naruto saves Gai with Asura Life Force powers. 

Alternatively, Red Rinnegan Rinne Tensei does not harm the user. Sasuke lives on.


----------



## celebrei (Apr 8, 2014)

Madara about to get a beating, probably will lose a limb or two


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 8, 2014)

This chapter is going to be 100% about Zetsu
the manga should get renamed to Zetsu

everything needs to be Zetsu


----------



## Klue (Apr 8, 2014)

celebrei said:


> Madara about to get a beating, probably will lose a limb or two



Sasuke is about to awaken the Rinnegan. He is mine now.


----------



## celebrei (Apr 8, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sasuke is about to awaken the Rinnegan. He is mine now.



Switching masters I see, from wanking Madara and now Sasuke, at least have some consistency and  integrity


----------



## Klue (Apr 8, 2014)

celebrei said:


> Switching masters I see, from wanking Madara and now Sasuke, at least have some consistency and  integrity



I don't wank Uchiha.

I guide Rikudou.


----------



## Addy (Apr 8, 2014)

if we get golden week, i hope chapter ends with sasuke and naruto arriving or something. gai's DBZ moves and madara's crappy ass "i don't give a shit" attitude is getting on my nerves


----------



## Klue (Apr 8, 2014)

Addy said:


> if we get golden week, i hope chapter ends with sasuke and naruto arriving or something. gai's DBZ moves and madara's crappy ass "i don't give a shit" attitude is getting on my nerves



The latter, I agree with. But Gai's air cannons kick ass.


----------



## Addy (Apr 8, 2014)

Klue said:


> The latter, I agree with. But Gai's air cannons kick ass.



just wait until his new move is nothing more than a bigger air punch or some crap like bigger rasengans


----------



## Klue (Apr 8, 2014)

Addy said:


> just wait until his new move is nothing more than a bigger air punch or some crap like bigger rasengans



Bigger is bigger, but different animal is a unique attack.


----------



## Addy (Apr 8, 2014)

Klue said:


> Bigger is bigger, but different animal is a unique attack.



shut up


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 8, 2014)

Addy said:


> just wait until his new move is nothing* more than a bigger air punch *or some crap like bigger rasengans



C'mon addy its a god damn dragon... You dont like dragons  ?


----------



## Addy (Apr 8, 2014)

Shin said:


> C'mon addy its a god damn dragon... You dont like dragons  ?



it looks like pig....... with long ass fangs 

THIS is a dragon


----------



## takL (Apr 8, 2014)

i think  maddy is actually giving too many shits about the death gate fest when he could just leave and let the user burn out himself.


----------



## Addy (Apr 8, 2014)

takL said:


> i think  maddy is actually giving too many shits about the death gate fest when he could just leave and let the user burn out himself.


 i mean as in him giving it his all against gai. he says he is excited but kishi offpanels that and we never see it. all we see is a beat up madara who may or may not be fighting gai seriously.


----------



## vered (Apr 8, 2014)

takL said:


> i think  maddy is actually giving too many shits about the death gate fest when he could just leave and let the user burn out himself.



In my opinion, he could have one shotted him with "Rinbo Hengoku",however this coming chapter may or may not confirm this.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 8, 2014)

Addy said:


> it looks like pig....... with long ass fangs
> 
> THIS is a dragon



Well I see a head of the DBZ dragon. Gai will use that 



takL said:


> i think  maddy is actually giving too many shits about the death gate fest when he could just leave and let the user burn out himself.



He could have hide within the outerpath and chill all day.


----------



## takL (Apr 8, 2014)

vered said:


> In my opinion, he could have one shotted him with "Rinbo Hengoku",however this coming chapter may or may not confirm this.



thats because hes giving too much shits to the new found amusement.
when against the 'dumb creatures' he didnt wait to use rinbo-rinbo.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Apr 8, 2014)

How can a pull (rimbo) kill anyone?   Even Pain's biggest Shinra Tensei that destroyed whole village didn't kill a single man and you want a less powerfull pull to kill 8th gate Gai? 

edit: Rinbo


----------



## Addy (Apr 8, 2014)

Pan Arkadiusz said:


> How can a pull (rimbo) kill anyone?   Even Pain's biggest Shinra Tensei that destroyed whole village didn't kill a single man and you want a less powerfull pull to kill 8th gate Gai?



how about super rimbo?


----------



## Tengu (Apr 8, 2014)

Shit's about to get real.


----------



## Klue (Apr 8, 2014)

vered said:


> In my opinion, he could have one shotted him with "Rinbo Hengoku",however this coming chapter may or may not confirm this.



Can't wait to see what card he pulls once he obtains his left eye. I'm hoping for a minimum of two new jutsu.

Left eye, and both together.


----------



## RBL (Apr 8, 2014)

Addy said:


> just wait until his new move is nothing more than a bigger air punch or some crap like bigger rasengans



oh bro, you must know that taijutsu mean shit in part 1, back then in part 2 at least we got to see some rip off of good martial arts techniques at least 

like rock lee vs kimimaro, lee vs gaara, but now it's all about Bigg ass attacks 

i'm still liking them tho

but don't compare gai's attack with 1034394 rasengan's variations


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Apr 8, 2014)

Addy said:


> how about super rimbo?



Still not enough


----------



## Abz (Apr 8, 2014)

bloody hell that panel....



Gai actually blows up


----------



## Klue (Apr 8, 2014)

Abz said:


> bloody hell that panel....
> 
> 
> 
> Gai actually blows up



Don't worry. Kakashi is sure to follow.


----------



## Addy (Apr 8, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> oh bro, you must know that taijutsu mean shit in part 2, back then in part 2 at least we got to see some rip off of good martial arts techniques at least
> 
> like rock lee vs kimimaro, lee vs gaara, but now it's all about Bigg ass attacks
> 
> ...



it's not that i want to compare it to rasengan but for a martial arts specialist.......... i don't see the "art" at all.  i am seeing a guy flailing like  a noob against a guy who doesn't fight back. 

it is like if bruce lee fought ragging dolls using all of his best move on it.......... by best moves, i mean just punching it and kicking it with some editing in after effects 

for fucks sake. it is the only fighting scene with supposed martial arts since 10000 chapters ago....... why couldn't kishi put some effort into it instead of shoe honing it in and rip off DBZ? why not ripp off the person the character is based on........... bruce lee?


----------



## vered (Apr 8, 2014)

Pan Arkadiusz said:


> How can a pull (rimbo) kill anyone?   Even Pain's biggest Shinra Tensei that destroyed whole village didn't kill a single man and you want a less powerfull pull to kill 8th gate Gai?
> 
> edit: Rinbo



Rinbo is not a pull/push power or connected in my opinion to Shinra tensei-Banshu tennin.
It might not even be from the same realm.It's been used differently, directly from the eye- "Amaterasus style". From the little we've seen and read, Rinbo is a destructive kind of jutsu that can actually hurt.
Madara implied This dojutsu could have ended things quickly with both kakashi and Obito, but he opted not to do it because it might have damaged the other Rinnegan eye.
This tech can cause real damage. Its not a push and pull power, and assuming that what made Sasuke and perhaps tobirama freeze in place is from the same power, than in all probability it could be revealed to be a new realm power (telekenesis?), perhaps one of the 4 higher realms.
This chapter, we'll hopefully know/witness more about it.


----------



## Klue (Apr 8, 2014)

Pan Arkadiusz said:


> How can a pull (rimbo) kill anyone?   Even Pain's biggest Shinra Tensei that destroyed whole village didn't kill a single man and you want a less powerfull pull to kill 8th gate Gai?
> 
> edit: Rinbo



You doubt power capable of repelling all nine Bijuu, now supported by the chakra of a Juubi Jinchuuriki?

Foolish boy. :ho


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 8, 2014)

I thought it was Sasuke at first


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 8, 2014)

I have waited YEARSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS for this glorious moment. Finally, a few months ago...I thought the moment finally came when all Nine Gods would unite and use their power to conquer all planes of existence.

Kishi trolled. Kishi fucking TROLLED!

But it seems he had something even greater in mind for the 9 children.

They will merge together. THE POWA OF THE NINE NAMES WILL BE KNOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Lets do this, SONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## RBL (Apr 8, 2014)

Addy said:


> it's not that i want to compare it to rasengan but for a martial arts specialist.......... i don't see the "art" at all.  i am seeing a guy flailing like  a noob against a guy who doesn't fight back.
> 
> it is like if bruce lee fought ragging dolls using all of his best move on it.......... by best moves, i mean just punching it and kicking it with some editing in after effects
> 
> for fucks sake. it is the only fighting scene with supposed martial arts since 10000 chapters ago....... why couldn't kishi put some effort into it instead of shoe honing it in and rip off DBZ? why not ripp off the person the character is based on........... bruce lee?



i'm with you at this, when gai opened the seven gates against kisame, i said ,'fuck yeah finally some kung fu time' but we just saw him using this badass giant tiger' i think that's the main reason, kishi forgot about the rest of the team gai, drawing martial art scenes must be so tiring for him.

i'm still liking the gai vs madara fight tho, probably because i don't like the storyline nor care about anything else


----------



## Syntaxis (Apr 8, 2014)

I kinda hope Naruto will power the hell up to degrees we can't fathom, and both Naruto and Sasuke learnt a new technique of working together that will blast Madara away without giving him a slight chance.

It only requires both Naruto and Sasuke.

And Naruto is stuck in Kamui-land, with Obito out of chakra or just dead.

Gai dies.

The end.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 8, 2014)

Klue said:


> Can't wait to see what card he pulls once he obtains his left eye. I'm hoping for a minimum of two new jutsu.
> 
> Left eye, and both together.



Not a damn thing is what gonna happen.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 8, 2014)

Gai one shots Madara.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 8, 2014)

He's going to have to get a new getup. Wonder how that will happen.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 8, 2014)

Damn people wanna see gai.

I hope he dies with honor them.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm glad to see this Rikudara outfit torn. Was hoping for a new design change, and now we might just get it. Besides, Juubito got two designs too, Madara shouldn't be left off worse.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 8, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Gai one shots Madara.



If only bro, if only.


----------



## Klue (Apr 8, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Gai one shots Madara.



Then Naruto dies, Sasuke comes out the closet, and Obito is named Hokage.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 8, 2014)

Spoiler.

Chapter ends with Naruto and Sasuke arriving near gai who is on his death bed.

Oh shit they better not save him.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 8, 2014)

Source, Shin?  I find it hard to believe they'd arrive already.


----------



## shintebukuro (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't mind Kishi taking some time to do what he needs to do. Guy is a character who deserves a lot of send-off, and I think we're getting that with him. I can tolerate this kind of pacing for the time being simply because I know it's warranted and helpful in the long run.....................

But I need to see Naruto and Sasuke's new powerups. I'm tired of fucking waiting for this shit. I remember in the 620ish range when Minato said he'd give Naruto a "present," and I was giddy because I thought that would be a powerup administered within...15 chapters at the most. Now we're at 670; I have been alert to a new powerup for Naruto for about a *year*, and on a _weekly_ basis.

Now the powerup is right here, but _right_ before we cut to it, we're going to extend the waiting time a _liiiiittle_ bit more so we can see Guy die/flashbacks/etc and THEN Kishi can _make us wait more_ for fuckin Golden week.

*exhale*

I really hope we at least *see* Naruto and Sasuke before Golden week with their new powerup designs.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 8, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Source, Shin?  I find it hard to believe they'd arrive already.



It's shin, why would you take it seriously


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 8, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> It's shin, why would you take it seriously



Yet im still smarter then you...



Amanda said:


> Source, Shin?  I find it hard to believe they'd arrive already.



I was joking. I'm really bored and addy is not here to laugh with me....


----------



## ObnoxiousFart (Apr 8, 2014)

Black Zetsu taking his oppurtinity and taking over Obito..


----------



## Cognitios (Apr 8, 2014)

Anyone see that new pic? The aura looks more like a dragon than a moth.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes, it looks like a dragon head emerging from Gai...



Seraphiel said:


> It's shin, why would you take it seriously




Sorry, I thought the "" told I wasn't serious. But I have the same problem as Shin himself:



Shin said:


> I'm really bored and addy is not here to laugh with me....




Chapter night, o chapter night, entertain us...


----------



## Fatality (Apr 8, 2014)

Madara is gonna need some powerup soon.


----------



## J★J♥ (Apr 8, 2014)

I predict izanagi and blind Madara


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Apr 8, 2014)

We need some fake spoiler pics now :\ 

Prediction: Orochimaru appears, steals Madara's body and makes him look handsome.


----------



## Near67 (Apr 8, 2014)

After Gai uses the black moth, Madara will be all like "Is that all you can dance?"
And just stabs Gai...


----------



## Gabe (Apr 8, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> Anyone see that new pic? The aura looks more like a dragon than a moth.



the moth thing was a bad translation it was night gai not night moth i believe


i think we may see gai go all out and madara survives the way he survived at the vote, we may finally see how


----------



## Recal (Apr 8, 2014)

Gabe said:


> the moth thing was a bad translation it was night gai not night moth i believe
> 
> 
> i think we may see gai go all out and madara survives the way he survived at the vote, we may finally see how




That's not a bad idea. I'd be interested to see exactly how Madara survived. Tanking Gai's final attack would be a good way to reveal that particular secret.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 8, 2014)

Amanda said:


> I'm glad to see this Rikudara outfit torn. Was hoping for a new design change, and now we might just get it. Besides, Juubito got two designs too, Madara shouldn't be left off worse.



It's not so much about matching Obito as it is just looking bad for Naruto & Sasuke. Unless Madara powers-up, even if they defeat him, Gai is going to look better than them. Visual representation is important in a manga, so having the heroes fight an already-mussed villain like that is embarrassing for them.  

Expecting even horns this time. Originally he had one like the RS and one like Kaguya. Maybe he'll get two like her next.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 8, 2014)

Madara will get Kaguya powers. Its like a big ass foreshadowing...

Madara gets beaten awfully by Gai
Madara gets the other rinnegan and its restored 
Naruto and Sasuke fuck Madara badly.
Madara BS somehow and gets the moon eye plan working 
Naruto and Sasuke breaks the moon eye plan.
Madara eats the fruit that shinjuu produced 
Naruto and Sasuke use the ultimate friendship power to destroy Madara.

Cuz at the end of the day... Ashura + Indra working together >>> Kaguya power


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 8, 2014)

Sasuke wakes up and says...."Just as Planned". After reading the death god scroll he found out how to summon hagoromo then used koto amatsukami on him to tell him all the answers he needed to know and give him power. But he knew he had to die first. While walking in the woods with orochimaru and taka(This parts the flashback) He made a plan to use the white snake they shoved down kabuto throat to possess him to come back to sasuke and give him more power to complete his wind. Kabuto is just a small pawn who has been played by the masterminds of Uchiha Sasuke and Orochimaru. In return for Orochimaru help he will give Orochimaru Madara's dead body for him to have. Sasuke has declared that he has played the old man like a fool. As we see a dark aura over him as we see Indra now say...."Finally The True Power of God is almost mine"

Yeah.........That shit right there.


----------



## Joakim3 (Apr 8, 2014)

inb4 Madara tanks Night Moth

lols at Gai's final attempt

And then trolls by unleashing his Shinju Senpo: Onmyoton covered Omega PS for shits and giggles


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 8, 2014)

still no chapter? anyway predict : gai vs madara and some lee/gai flashback  +gai ignores tenten and some favoritism moment with lee,


----------



## Klue (Apr 8, 2014)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> I predict izanagi and blind Madara



As if the mighty Rinnegan could lose its light.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 8, 2014)

this isn't a prediction, this IS what will happen.

-gai uses night moth
-madara dodges a little until lee uses his emotions to boost him to 7th gate
-lee uses konoha beast whirlwind to madara's surprise it pushes him off balance a little
-gai uses that interval of madara being off balance to get a direct hit on madara
-madara spits out blood and goes flying very far 
-everyone is content because they believe madara could not survive that blast
-but a completely unscathed madara appears behind lee and is about to stab him
-but two mysterious figures come out of nowhere, one kicking madara away and another saving lee
-gai has no more energy to continue
-we see a large panel of upgraded sauce and naruto saying they can handle it from here


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm hoping we'll see Naruto and Sasuke as I'm anxious to see their new powers. I've enjoyed watching Gai slugging the shit out of Madara, but it's run its course IMO. It's time to move onto the main dish.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Apr 8, 2014)

meh. nothing naruto or zabuza haven't shown off.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 8, 2014)

i will be quite disappointed if we dont see Naruto and Sasuke this chapter

at least them waking up, come on


----------



## rac585 (Apr 8, 2014)

gai for realzies about to disintegrate in glorious fashion.


----------



## jjong (Apr 8, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I'm hoping we'll see Naruto and Sasuke as I'm anxious to see their new powers. I've enjoyed watching Gai slugging the shit out of Madara, but it's run its course IMO. It's time to move onto the main dish.



I think that we won't see their power up until the after the golden week.   If I recall, I think it was suppose to be beginning page on week, the end page the next week,   So I presume the panel is from the last page with Gai using the final move before he falls....


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 8, 2014)

jjong said:


> I think that we won't see their power up until the after the golden week.   If I recall, I think it was suppose to be beginning page on week, *the end page the next week, *  So I presume the panel is from the last page with Gai using the final move before he falls....



That was never said. The only thing that was said was that we'd get a page from the upcoming chapter for the next month due to a WSJ contest. 

IIRC, somebody stated that this week it was just a random page that was posted and not the beginning page, which seems to be the case from what I've been seeing with the pages released from other WSJ manga.


----------



## jjong (Apr 8, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> That was never said. The only thing that was said was that we'd get a page from the upcoming chapter for the next month due to a WSJ contest.
> 
> IIRC, somebody stated that this week it was just a random page that was posted and not the beginning page, which seems to be the case from what I've been seeing with the pages released from other WSJ manga.



Oh okay, my mistakes.    Well hope that the chapter doesn't go into flaashback after one or two page of Gai piercing Madara.


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 8, 2014)

Don't jinx it


----------



## Lance (Apr 8, 2014)

Guy Pierce Madara



Come back to reality! Guy will attack and Madara will just laugh it off!


----------



## RBL (Apr 8, 2014)

is there any chance for neji to revive?
i'm going to have to predict neji reviving more often


----------



## Gabe (Apr 8, 2014)

maybe gai will turn to nothing after the attack he seems to be on fire i would not be surprise that after the attack the body disintegrates.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 8, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i will be quite disappointed if we dont see Naruto and Sasuke this chapter
> 
> at least them waking up, come on



If you expect a cliffhanger to continue in the next chapter in this manga, you're gonna have a bad time.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 8, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> is there any chance for neji to revive?
> i'm going to have to predict neji reviving more often



if there is a mass revival he will come back. which is very possible.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 8, 2014)

Luiz said:


> If you expect a cliffhanger to continue in the next chapter in this manga, you're gonna have a bad time.


i just need to see them


----------



## Sango-chan (Apr 8, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> is there any chance for neji to revive?
> i'm going to have to predict neji reviving more often



After all the shit that has gone down in the war thus far, lets hope that his body is still their....


----------



## RBL (Apr 8, 2014)

Gabe said:


> if there is a mass revival he will come back. which is very possible.



oh naaaah, i don't want a mass revival to happen, i just want neji to revive


----------



## rubberguy (Apr 8, 2014)

The worst thing that could happen this chapter is gai's flashback. And the best thing is naruto and sasuke's new appearance.


----------



## RBL (Apr 8, 2014)

rubberguy said:


> The worst thing that could happen this chapter is gai's flashback. And the* best thing is naruto *and sasuke's new appearance.





i'd rather read gai's forced flashbacks.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 8, 2014)

hopefully the flashback gai had at the start is all.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 8, 2014)

I hope gai technique ends with a huge Blaze lighting up the night sky, that shit would be Legendary


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 8, 2014)

I'd rather more Rin flashbacks and more Uchiha massacre flashbacks.  not really


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 8, 2014)

The fuck is going on in the image.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 8, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> The fuck is going on in the image.


It's Gai with dragon-shaped chakra/aura exploding out of him.


----------



## RBL (Apr 8, 2014)

Doctor Crane said:


> It's Gai with dragon-shaped chakra/aura *exploding out of him*.





ot: i predict that the dragon's color is going to be blue, based on the chinese beasts.


----------



## ZachWebbEX (Apr 8, 2014)

Gai dies here, if not, he will soon, I just hope the entire chapter is not focused on the Night Moth technique.


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 8, 2014)

You know it will


----------



## Monna (Apr 8, 2014)

Hoping this chapter is entirely Gai focused, with his death at the end. Something like that would move the plot along and allow Gai to fully display his excellence.


shadowmaria said:


> I'd rather more Rin flashbacks and *more Uchiha massacre flashbacks.*  not really


You know there are some crazy people who actually want that


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 8, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> i predict that the dragon's color is going to be blue, based on the chinese beasts.


_Hirutora_ wasn't white and there hasn't been a black turtle.
_Sekizo_ also doesn't fit the Four Symbols theory.


ZachWebbEX said:


> I just hope the entire chapter is not focused on the Night Moth technique.


'Night Moth' was a mistranslation. Gai actually thinks, 'Night Guy.'


----------



## RBL (Apr 8, 2014)

Doctor Crane said:


> _*Hirutora*_ wasn't white and there hasn't been a black turtle.
> _Sekizo_ also doesn't fit the Four Symbols theory.
> 'Night Moth' was a mistranslation. Gai actually thinks, 'Night Guy.'



hirudora* i know tora means tiger, but for a reason the technique is called hiruDora; and actuall afternoon tiger is kind of white isn't it? 

and i believe that sekizo is the kind of technique used just to make some time until the real badass one comes 'Yagai'.

and as for the black turtle you might be right, but IIRC, you were the one that told me about the chinese celestial beasts, so i'm still believing the dragon is going to be blue.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 8, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> and actuall afternoon tiger is kind of white isn't it?


It's either air (transparent) or Gai's sweat aura (blue/green).


> and i believe that sekizo is the kind of technique used just to make some time until the real badass one comes 'Yagai'.


Still doesn't fit the pattern.


> and as for the black turtle you might be right, but IIRC, you were the one that told me about the chinese celestial beasts,


It was one of the popular theories.


> so i'm still believing the dragon is going to be blue.


Nah, since Gai talks about himself as a green beast, I'd expect his final attack and dying breath to be a green beast.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 8, 2014)

Although I wish we'd be able to see Naruto/Sasuke in their new forms this chapter, chances are we won't see it. If they do arrive we won't see much if anything. We'll likely see Gai's attack and there being something crazy happening as we end the chapter. Especially given we're about to hit a break. 

Same thing happened during Pain's Invasion. He blew up Konoha and Sakura was screaming for Naruto, it looked bad. We then had a break for the chapter and when it arrived Naruto was in his new form ready to take on Pain.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 8, 2014)

Agreed on it being green. I also think it's just called "Night Gai" and won't have an animal name. "Gai" is _the_ name because its his swansong.

Though I still don't get how anything can go beyond the 8 Gates. Seems kind of questionable to me.


----------



## Monna (Apr 8, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Although I wish we'd be able to see Naruto/Sasuke in their new forms this chapter but chances are we won't. If they do arrive we won't see much if anything. We'll likely see Gai's attack and there being something crazy happening as we end the chapter. *Especially given we're about to hit a break*.
> 
> Same thing happened during Pain's Invasion. He blew up Konoha and Sakura was screaming for Naruto, it looked bad. We then had a break for the chapter and when it arrived Naruto was in his new form ready to take on Pain.


Damn you're right. That lovely Golden Week will soon be upon us again.


----------



## Klue (Apr 8, 2014)

[FONT="Century Gothic]Of course Golden Week arrives around this time, right when my interest in the manga reaches a high point. [/FONT]


----------



## Jad (Apr 8, 2014)

I reckon 'Night Gai' is like a state, almost like a 9th Gate. A state within a state to be frank. And within this 'Night Gai' state, he performs highspeed combos so fast that his attacks are punching holes through Madara. However the consequence of this move is that what time left you had in the 8th Gate, is whittled  right down to this small onslaught of attacks.

I'm hoping at the very last attack - connection, the move can be felt all the way back to the Alliance and Sasuke's group. It should shift the planet out of alignment...


----------



## ShinobisWill (Apr 9, 2014)

Gai and Kakashi should do that team attack from NSUNS Rev  Only if Kishi wants to make his manga 100x better, though.


----------



## Monna (Apr 9, 2014)

Jad said:


> I reckon 'Night Gai' is like a state, almost like a 9th Gate. A state within a state to be frank. And within this 'Night Gai' state, he performs highspeed combos so fast that his attacks are punching holes through Madara. However the consequence of this move is that what time left you had in the 8th Gate, right down to this small onslaught of attacks.


I like the idea that Night Gai is a state that brings out the full explosive potential of the eight gate.


----------



## RBL (Apr 9, 2014)

Jad said:


> I reckon 'Night Gai' *is like a state, almost like a 9th Gate*. A state within a state to be frank. And within this 'Night Gai' state, he performs highspeed combos so fast that his attacks are punching holes through Madara. However the consequence of this move is that what time left you had in the 8th Gate, is whittled  right down to this small onslaught of attacks.
> 
> I'm hoping at the very last attack - connection, the move can be felt all the way back to the Alliance and Sasuke's group.



something like younger-toguro? 

when you thought the dude was in his 100% and some minutes later the guy goes 110%.


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 9, 2014)

Team Gai awesomeness needs to shine through NOW


----------



## Jad (Apr 9, 2014)

I have a feeling Gai will thank Madara, that he was able to unleash the 8th Gate, peak his spring of youth, and get to use 'Night Gai' for the first and last time.


----------



## Monna (Apr 9, 2014)

It would be really great if Gai could defeat Madara right here, that way we could jump right in to Naruto vs Sasuke next. Too bad Hagoromo basically confirmed that wont happen.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 9, 2014)

R.I.P Ultimate Warrior to all my wrestling fans, damn he was just at the Hall of Fame the other night and just was on Raw last night...

To the chapter, if we get Naruto/Sasuke during any of the chapter it will legit be a surprise to me. This is Gai's time.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 9, 2014)

Words can't describe my respect for Gai right now.

Power that rivals RS Madara, attained through nothing but sweat and pain.

Never needing to rely on a bijuu's power or a special bloodline.


----------



## Klue (Apr 9, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Words can't describe my respect for Gai right now.
> 
> Power that rivals RS Madara, attained through nothing but sweat and pain.
> 
> Never needing to depend on a bijuu's power or a special bloodline.



All for one use, and now he dies. :ignoramus


----------



## RBL (Apr 9, 2014)

Jad said:


> I have a feeling Gai will thank Madara, that he was able to unleash the 8th Gate, peak his spring of youth, and get to use 'Night Gai' for the first and last time.



that'd be cool, specially if madara gives gai some respect after gai dies.



Jane Crocker said:


> It would be really great if Gai could defeat Madara right here, that way we could jump right in to Naruto vs Sasuke next. Too bad Hagoromo basically confirmed that wont happen.



i know what you mean  i wish gai could be the one that defeats madara, but, oh well..


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 9, 2014)

Jad said:


> I have a feeling Gai will thank Madara, that he was able to unleash the 8th Gate, peak his spring of youth, and get to use 'Night Gai' for the first and last time.



He actually respects his opponents, so I'm sure he will. And I think it will be returned in a way.


----------



## RBL (Apr 9, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> He actually respects his opponents, so I'm sure he will. And I think it will be returned in a way.



imagine madara doing the nice guy pose.

if neji can, why not madara?


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 9, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> R.I.P Ultimate Warrior to all my wrestling fans, damn he was just at the Hall of Fame the other night and just was on Raw last night....



He seemed so full of life on Raw, too

He'll be missed greatly

OT: On that note, I think Gai will go out in a truly fitting way


----------



## Lance (Apr 9, 2014)

I have no hope for this chapter, just a blunt wish that Kishi will surprise me!


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 9, 2014)

Klue said:


> All for one use, and now he dies. :ignoramus



Not before kicking unparalled, earth scarring, legendary ass.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 9, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> He actually respects his opponents, so I'm sure he will. And I think it will be returned in a way.



Madara respects his opponents? Didn't he raped Tsunade in a barrage of verbal bashes? Didn't he kept bashing the Kages during his fight?

Why do you think he will give a special treatment to Gai that he didn't gave to the Kages?


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 9, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Madara respects his opponents? Didn't he raped Tsunade in a barrage of verbal bashes? Didn't he kept bashing the Kages during his fight?
> 
> Why do you think he will give a special treatment to Gai that he didn't gave to the Kages?



'cause the kages were only good for scraping dirt off Madara's sandals.

Gai is a real opponent.


----------



## RBL (Apr 9, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Madara respects his opponents? Didn't he raped Tsunade in a barrage of verbal bashes? Didn't he kept bashing the Kages during his fight?
> 
> Why do you think he will give a special treatment to Gai that he didn't gave to the Kages?



because she is weak and ugly 

gai is konoha's handsome devil


----------



## celebrei (Apr 9, 2014)

Madara's ugly mug is about to get uglier after a beating


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 9, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Madara respects his opponents? Didn't he raped Tsunade in a barrage of verbal bashes? Didn't he kept bashing the Kages during his fight?
> 
> Why do you think he will give a special treatment to Gai that he didn't gave to the Kages?



because Gai > Kages


----------



## celebrei (Apr 9, 2014)

Someone is going to cry salty tears after Gai's attack decimates Madara 

Only thing left is for Sasuke and Nardo to land the coup de grace


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 9, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Madara respects his opponents? Didn't he raped Tsunade in a barrage of verbal bashes? Didn't he kept bashing the Kages during his fight?
> 
> Why do you think he will give a special treatment to Gai that he didn't gave to the Kages?



What? The "he" was in reference to Gai, the subject of the post I was responding to.

And the Gokage were garbage. Madara found them boring, whereas he has expressed interest here. Gai has provided him with some entertainment, and is going to die for it. Madara is already giving Gai special treatment.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 9, 2014)

It better be Gai and not the shit destiny duo. I don't stay awake for many things and if I did for the destiny bulshit even if in a oblique way, rage will be had.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 9, 2014)

Even though I'm enjoying that Guy is wiping the floor with madara, but I really don't see a full chapter of him!
even though that probably won't happen, but I hope Naruto would return before the last page. ~.~


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 9, 2014)

ch1p said:


> It better be Gai and not the shit destiny duo. I don't stay awake for many things and if I did for the destiny bulshit even if in a oblique way, rage will be had.



Why not both?


----------



## Lance (Apr 9, 2014)

People here really believe Madara will get done by Guy? 

Like I said before, Guy will hit Madara with everything he got then Madara will just laugh it off!


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 9, 2014)

I'll be disappointed if we don't at least get to see Naruto and Sasuke's new powers in one panel.


----------



## celebrei (Apr 9, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> I'll be disappointed if we don't at least get to see Naruto and Sasuke's new powers in one panel.



We probably won't Kishimoto likes to tease his readers 

But... we get to see Madara beaten, bruised, and hopefully loses a limb or two from Gai's attack


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 9, 2014)

Let's be honest, Gai isn't even going to stay dead. You know he won't. 

If he dies then someone will just Rinne Tensei him back to life at the end of the arc. Probably Madara himself realizing all the bad he's brought this world.


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 9, 2014)

If Kishi pulls Rinne Tensei; people will fucking riot


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 9, 2014)

I have a feeling the powers might not be shown until after the break.... They aren't going to use them immediately.


----------



## RBL (Apr 9, 2014)

ch1p said:


> It better be Gai and not the shit destiny duo. I don't stay awake for many things and if I did for the destiny bulshit even if in a oblique way, rage will be had.



i know what you mean man,i need some important shit to do tomorrow, and i need to wake up at 5:30 am, but i'm sacrificing my sleeping hours just to see gai's grand final.


----------



## Klue (Apr 9, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> If Kishi pulls Rinne Tensei; people will fucking riot



Why riot? There's no point - it's gonna happen.


----------



## celebrei (Apr 9, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I have a feeling the powers might not be shown until after the break.... They aren't going to use them immediately.



Delaying the inevitable: Madara's humiliation and defeat


----------



## RBL (Apr 9, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Let's be honest, Gai isn't even going to stay dead. You know he won't.
> 
> If he dies then someone will just Rinne Tensei him back to life at the end of the arc. Probably Madara himself realizing all the bad he's brought this world.



no please, please fcking NOT.

gai has to stay dead.

but i won't be mad if neji gets revived tho, he had a shitty dead


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 9, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> If Kishi pulls Rinne Tensei; people will fucking riot



we know its going to happen.


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 9, 2014)

It could simply mean, 'Night, Gai.' As in 'goodnight, bye, Gai.'

Thought just struck me. LOL


----------



## Trojan (Apr 9, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Let's be honest, Gai isn't even going to stay dead. You know he won't.
> 
> If he dies then someone will just Rinne Tensei him back to life at the end of the arc. Probably Madara himself realizing all the bad he's brought this world.



Yeah, all of the dead will probably return at the end of the war. I'll really be surprised if kishi did not do that.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 9, 2014)

Obito'll RInne tensei Guy, Neji, alliance members etc, and Madara will get his eye back.


----------



## Klue (Apr 9, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Obito'll RInne tensei Guy, Neji, alliance members etc, and Madara will get his eye back.



Obito dies once Madara retrieves his eye. Sasuke revives everyone after Madara is defeated.

:ignoramus


----------



## Lance (Apr 9, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Obito'll RInne tensei Guy, Neji, alliance members etc, and Madara will get his eye back.



This most likely!


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 9, 2014)

Madara could use Izanagi to counter Guy's tajutsu h4x, since nothing else seems to be working.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 9, 2014)

Kishi is a disgrace if he pulls Rinne Tensei shit again. He gave Gai way too much of a sendoff to use it. 

Last time RT was used, the characters who died had very anti-climactic deaths, sometimes without even a flashback or anything. 

He could have used it to save Naruto and Sasuke but now? No. 



Red Raptor said:


> It could simply mean, 'Night, Gai.' As in 'goodnight, bye, Gai.'
> 
> Thought just struck me. LOL



I think it's just night because it's a time of day that comes after evening.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 9, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Why not both?



You want to see Gary Naruto Stu's mug? Ew.



PikaCheeka said:


> Kishi is a disgrace if he pulls Rinne Tensei shit again.



I hope it happens. It has been foreshadowed. Then we can all have a party over foreshadowing instead of good story telling. That shit will be a riot.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 9, 2014)

ch1p said:


> It better be Gai and not the shit destiny duo. I don't stay awake for many things and if I did for the destiny bulshit even if in a oblique way, rage will be had.



kishi fucker... pushes naruto's bond/parallel thing to sasuke, now sasuke is getting involved to naruto's side of shit storyline about chosen one  fuck nardo fuck kishi


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 9, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> If Kishi pulls Rinne Tensei; people will fucking riot



Start9
Start9
Start9
Start9

Is it working?


----------



## Olivia (Apr 9, 2014)

Klue said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I can't wait to see Sasuke's Red Rinnegan.



I doubt you'll see Sasuke's Red Rinnegan anytime soon, [sp]as we just had a color page last chapter. [/sp]

I know this is an old post, but I felt like responding.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 9, 2014)

Olivia said:


> I doubt you'll see Sasuke's Red Rinnegan anytime soon, [sp]as we just had a color page last chapter. [/sp]
> 
> I know this is an old post, but I felt like responding.



Its only going to be on the forehead so its all good


----------



## celebrei (Apr 9, 2014)

Klue said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I can't wait to see Sasuke's Red Rinnegan.



Wanks Madara, now reverts to wanking Sasuke 

at least have some consistency


----------



## ch1p (Apr 9, 2014)

Who is this smartass?


----------



## vered (Apr 9, 2014)

celebrei said:


> Wanks Madara, now reverts to wanking Sasuke
> 
> at least have some consistency



It's more like he wanks the Rinnegan, so every person who has it, gets immediate support.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 9, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Kishi is a disgrace if he pulls Rinne Tensei shit again. He gave Gai way too much of a sendoff to use it.


Toriyama did it whit the Dragon Ballz so....


----------



## rubberguy (Apr 9, 2014)

If this is bleach I would predict gai get trolled.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 9, 2014)

Can't wait for celebrei's weekly Madara thread


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 9, 2014)

Klue said:


> Why riot? There's no point - it's gonna happen.





Linkdarkside said:


> we know its going to happen.



I'm not convinced. I'm holding onto the hope that something awesome happens and this war actually has some fucking casualties.

Kishi's dignity as a mangaka doesn't count as a casualty


----------



## ch1p (Apr 9, 2014)

holding onto the hope kishi won't fuck it up



thinking kishi has dignity left



I'm kidding. I do think he has some dignity left, I just don't it's much of it.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm all for keeping Guy dead if Shikaku and everyone else stays dead, but with Obito in the picture, there's still a possibility Kishi will use Shenron no jutsu.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 9, 2014)

People thinking Kishi won't allow someone to use Rinne Tensei lol. 

I'm sorry but where can I buy a flying pig? I want some air bacon.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 9, 2014)

1010 solo,


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 9, 2014)

Guy might not even die if Naruto makes it in time.


Kyuubi Naruto said:


> People thinking Kishi won't allow someone to use Rinne Tensei lol.
> 
> I'm sorry but where can I buy a flying pig? I want some air bacon.


How about a hassa in that 30 million dollar jet?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 9, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Guy might not even die if Naruto makes it in time.



This is what we are all dreading.


----------



## Lance (Apr 9, 2014)

Why does this not feel like a chapter release day? 

Usually we would hit around 30-35 pages by now! How many pages is it? My only says 10!


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 9, 2014)

Actually this is usual, unless it is something massively expected. Like when people expected Naruto to channel RS being revealed as its incarnation.

Sadly a lot of people don't appreciate Gai and because this will be a Gai chapter, people are not so interested.

Also last week we had evil spoilers, evil spoilers always boom the threads.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 9, 2014)

I predict in a long run that Mads will be the one doing mass rinne tensei


----------



## ch1p (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh yes, let Naruto save the guy who's using the jutsu that has been stated repeatedly that kills the user. Do it. Do eet. I want to pee in all threads where someone has the courage to say Naruto is not our Mary Sue savior, that he's a legit character that has been foreshadowed all this time.

I say yes. Why the fuck not. Go Nardo. Save the day, ressurrect and release us from our sins. That's the main character's role after all.


----------



## Frosch (Apr 9, 2014)

That spoiler kinda looks like its from HxH


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 9, 2014)

If only Shikaku and Inoichi kicked the bucket then RT wouldn't be necessary.

But given that Neji died and soon Gai may join him combined with the fact that over 70-90% of the Alliance was wiped out it is difficult to imagine that Kishi would leave the dead in their graves.

That said this is the 4th Ninja War and 4 in Japan is associated with death. So MAYBE this death will stay permanent otherwise this 4th ninja war would be the only one with no casualties whatsoever.

The RT scenario sounds still extremely likely. And if it does not happen then maybe some other factor will be introduced which will achieve a similar effect.


----------



## Klue (Apr 9, 2014)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> I predict in a long run that Mads will be the one doing mass rinne tensei



No! 

Sasuke is the one that needs to play the hero.


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 9, 2014)

If Gai walks away from this due to god damn fucking Naruto and Sasuke friendship forever no jutsu; there'll be a heavier hatred for Kishi than the creative teams of glee and WWE (at the moment) put together.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 9, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Oh yes, let Naruto save the guy who's using the jutsu that has been stated repeatedly that kills the user. Do it. Do eet. I want to pee in all threads where someone has *the courage to say Naruto is not our Mary Sue savior,* that he's a legit character that has been foreshadowed all this time.
> 
> I say yes. Why the fuck not. Go Nardo. Save the day, ressurrect and release us from our sins. That's the main character's role after all.



damage was already done when naruto saved bunch of fodder with kyuubi chakra sharing, and revived shikamaru with just his feelings alone.....


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 9, 2014)

He can't screw with Gai's outro.

He just...*Can't *


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 9, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> damage was already done when naruto saved bunch of fodder with kyuubi chakra sharing, and *revived shikamaru with just his feelings alone*.....



Don't remind me


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 9, 2014)

Gai's death could motivate the good guys (Naruto, Lee, Kakashi, Sasuke, etc) to finish what  he started.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 9, 2014)

Klue said:


> No!
> 
> Sasuke is the one that needs to play the hero.



i doubt  sasuke wil save fodders...he doesnt gives fuck about them...unless there is some benefits .....like hashirama's chakra gift


----------



## Lance (Apr 9, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Gai's death could motivate the good guys (Naruto, Lee, Kakashi, Sasuke, etc) to finish what  he started.



Cause they already don't have enough motivation!


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 9, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> i doubt  sasuke wil save fodders...he doesnt gives fuck about them...unless there is some benefits .....



Remember Old Nagato who has this God complex!? and he saved fodders because of a book.. 


 this emote pretty sums up our reaction if kishi pulls mass rinne tensei.


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 9, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Cause they already don't have enough motivation!



They lack... hatred


----------



## Klue (Apr 9, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> i doubt  sasuke wil save fodders...he doesnt gives fuck about them...unless there is some benefits .....like hashirama's chakra gift



Those fodder will support him on his road to becoming Hokage.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 9, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Gai's death could motivate the good guys (Naruto, Lee, Kakashi, Sasuke, etc) to finish what  he started.



how gai's death going to motivate sasuke? when sasuke didnt give fuck about gai few chapter ago


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 9, 2014)

Yea Sasuke's days of "not giving a fuck" about fodder are over. He needs to suck up to them now.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 9, 2014)

Klue said:


> Those fodder will support him on his road to becoming Hokage.



sasuke already said it...he doesnt need approvals...sasuke is not acknowledgment whore like naruto....so


----------



## Klue (Apr 9, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> sasuke already said it...he doesnt need approvals...so



You think, he can simply make himself Hokage?



Someone give me a good laughing gif.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 9, 2014)

Klue said:


> You think, he can simply make himself Hokage?
> 
> 
> 
> Someone give me a good laughing gif.



                  ?

Sasuke will solve the evil system by letting Madara kill all the fodders.


----------



## Lance (Apr 9, 2014)

Klue said:


> You think, he can simply make himself Hokage?
> 
> 
> 
> Someone give me a good laughing gif.



You have it as your avatar!


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 9, 2014)

Klue said:


> *You think, he can simply make himself Hokage?*
> 
> 
> 
> Someone give me a good laughing gif.


yep....sasuke just needs landlord's approval just like tsunade and danzo....doubt kishi will make it thought


----------



## Klue (Apr 9, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> ?
> 
> Sasuke will solve the evil system by letting Madara kill all the fodders.





Revampstyles said:


> You have it as your avatar!



Not good enough.


----------



## Klue (Apr 9, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> yep....sasuke just needs landlord's approval just like tsunade and danzo....doubt kishi will make it thought



And majority approval from the village's Jounin to make it official.

Or did you forget that?


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 9, 2014)

Klue said:


> Those fodder will support him on his road to becoming Hokage.



Sasuke isn't so good at gaining love from anyone other than fangirls though.

His heroics will at best clean away his past deeds of infamy.

Naruto is loved way too much by the Alliance to lose now.

It would be cool if half of the world actually fapped to him making it ambiguous as to who will be chosen for hokage but as of right now he probably would have trouble being promoted to chuunin for his past misgivings(if he did not help save the world now then he would be probably hunted by the rest of the world with a "Kill on sight" order...not that anyone could accomplish that but still....) .


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 9, 2014)

The daimyo isn't going to let Sasuke be Hokage if he obviously doesn't care about anybody.

Sasuke is a hero who is going to save everyone alongside Naruto. Accept it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 9, 2014)

Its common for the heroes not wanting to let down one of their comrades, more if they sacrificed fighting the bad guy or doing something while they weren't able to do anything, etc. 



Klue said:


> Not good enough.


----------



## Klue (Apr 9, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Sasuke isn't so good at gaining love from anyone other than fangirls though.
> 
> His heroics will at best clean away his past deeds of infamy.
> 
> ...



Lol, I don't believe he has a chance, but there needs to be some support to make it interesting for the reader.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 9, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea Sasuke's days of "not giving a fuck" about fodder are over. He needs to suck up to them now.



Sasuke will never give a darn about fodders.

Sasuke's version of respecting you if you are not Naruto, Taka or Suckura is to not kill you.


----------



## Klue (Apr 9, 2014)

He doesn't need to care about others to gain support.

Even Orochimaru follows his will now.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Its common for the heroes not wanting to let down one of their comrades, more if they sacrificed fighting the bad guy or doing something while they weren't able to do anything, etc.



Lol, 24'ed - I owe you like 8 reps for this.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 9, 2014)

Klue said:


> And majority approval from the village's Jounin to make it official.
> 
> Or did you forget that?



nah...jounins vote means nothing....look at danzo and tsunade,....at least sasuke can legitimately brainwash with genjutsu....so he doesnt needs to lick fodders ass like nardo


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 9, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> The daimyo isn't going to let Sasuke be Hokage if he obviously doesn't care about anybody.
> 
> Sasuke is a hero who is going to save everyone alongside Naruto. Accept it.



Sasuke is going to save everyone by joining with Naruto to take Madara and whoever turns out to be the FV. That is his version of saving everyone.

Do not expect him to go out of his way to save fodders, he is going to stop the threat, that is his way of saving you. He is not going to lose a chance to attack to save people, neither is he going out of his way to protect them. He is taking down with Naruto the big threats, this is his way of saving people and tha'ts it.


----------



## Klue (Apr 9, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> nah...jounins vote means nothing....look at danzo and tsunade,



You clearly, don't read.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 9, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> nah...jounins vote means nothing....look at danzo and tsunade,....at least sasuke can legitimately brainwash with genjutsu....so he doesnt needs to lick fodders ass like nardo



Danzo was never an official Hokage and Tsunade obviously got the jounin vote, as retarded as that is.


----------



## StickaStick (Apr 9, 2014)

Predictions: Night Moth gets trolled somehow. With the way it's being hyped Mads isn't escaping it with only some bruises and marks and since he should be in solid condition for his fight against Naruto and Sasuke somethings gotta give.


----------



## Lance (Apr 9, 2014)

Klue said:


> Not good enough.


This good?


----------



## Klue (Apr 9, 2014)

The Format said:


> Predictions: Night Moth gets trolled somehow. With the way it's being hyped Mads isn't escaping it with only some bruises and marks and since he should be in solid condition for his fight against Naruto and Sasuke somethings gotta give.



He'll troll Gai with the Juubi's healing abilities, after the 8 Gates Formation ends.


"Well, that was fun." - Madara


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 9, 2014)

Klue said:


> You clearly, don't read.



seems you clearly didnt read what sasuke said.....about still hating konoha.... and just for the sake of itachi/uchiha clan he planning to change shinobi system....  he just wants to change shinobi system...but he still hates konoha


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 9, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Sasuke is going to save everyone by joining with Naruto to take Madara and whoever turns out to be the FV. That is his version of saving everyone.
> 
> Do not expect him to go out of his way to save fodders, he is going to stop the threat, that is his way of saving you. He is not going to lose a chance to attack to save people, neither is he going out of his way to protect them. He is taking down with Naruto the big threats, this is his way of saving people and tha'ts it.



If there is an instance in the manga where Sasuke has the chance to save someone outside of Taka of Team 7 and he lets them die, I will pay you 10$.

He may be an aggressor, but he's also a good guy. Kishi isn't going to have him just watch people that he could have saved die, and not give a shit. Anyway that's not even in Sasuke's character. You're making him out to be a much nastier character than he is.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 9, 2014)

259 guests wow Naruto is the shit.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 9, 2014)

Klue said:


> He doesn't need to care about others to gain support.
> 
> Even Orochimaru follows his will now.
> 
> ...



Actually if Oro uses Edo tensei to bring all the dead Alliance shinobi and makes them vote for Sasuke then the young Uchiha would have a chance.

Are there any laws preventing zombies from voting? 

It would fail anyway but it would be hilarious.


----------



## Klue (Apr 9, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> seems you clearly didnt read what sasuke said.....about still hating konoha.... and just for the sake of itachi/uchiha clan he planning to change shinobi system....  he just wants to change shinobi system...but he still hates konoha



WTF are you talking about now? Weren't we discussing the requirements needed to become Hokage?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 9, 2014)

AHHH I got to page 3 and it vanished.

But it's coming out any minute.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 9, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> If there is an instance in the manga where Sasuke has the chance to save someone outside of Taka of Team 7 and he lets them die, I will pay you 10$.
> 
> He may be an aggressor, but he's also a good guy. Kishi isn't going to have him just watch people that he could have saved die, and not give a shit. Anyway that's not even in Sasuke's character. You're making him out to be a much nastier character than he is.



Are you paying me via paypal or CC? 

Actually I prefer you to make me one of those makeshift comics you make (or was it Jeanne?) they were one of the most hillarious (in the good way) things I have ever read.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 9, 2014)

Klue said:


> He'll troll Gai with the Juubi's healing abilities, after the 8 Gates Formation ends.
> 
> 
> "Well, that was fun." - Madara


10 tails' healing abilities? Take it one step further:ignoramus


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 9, 2014)

Klue said:


> WTF are you talking about now? Weren't we discussing the requirements needed to become Hokage?



which started from..... sasuke gives no fuck about konoha fodders.... anyway sasuke will not save fodders...


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 9, 2014)

Alas, it was as you all feared.


----------



## Saturnine (Apr 9, 2014)

Looks like Madara actually did heal from Gai's last attack. Haha


----------



## ch1p (Apr 9, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Oh yes, let Naruto save the guy who's using the jutsu that has been stated repeatedly that kills the user. Do it. Do eet. I want to pee in all threads where someone has the courage to say Naruto is not our Mary Sue savior, that he's a legit character that has been foreshadowed all this time.
> 
> I say yes. Why the fuck not. Go Nardo. Save the day, ressurrect and release us from our sins. That's the main character's role after all.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 9, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> If there is an instance in the manga where Sasuke has the chance to save someone outside of Taka of Team 7 and he lets them die, I will pay you 10$.
> 
> He may be an aggressor, but he's also a good guy. Kishi isn't going to have him just watch people that he could have saved die, and not give a shit. Anyway that's not even in Sasuke's character. You're making him out to be a much nastier character than he is.



Kishi is forcing it to make Sasuke be Naruto's complete opposite still.

So if Naruto is crazy over saving people Kishi will make Sasuke rather apathetic about saving people...or will him save them on a whim and not out of genuine care..

Sasuke isn't nasty but he always did make it clear that his business(be it revenge on Itachi, Elders or Konoha) comes first and any acts of kindness are only secondary. If he still wants to kill the bijuus and a fodder stays in his way then at best he will slap the fodder aside and attack the bijuus. At worst he will kill the fodder and attack bijuus anyway.

Kishi loves drama and I doubt he will discard a potential Naruto/Sasuke drama once the war is over. Either he will make Sasuke start spouting some dangerous philosophy that is the opposite of Naruto's(but which will find some followers), wants to kill bijuus at all cost, wants to kill Naruto at all cost, or some other act that will put him in conflict with Naruto.


----------



## Lance (Apr 9, 2014)

No new outfits! Kishi I am disappointed! 


Also  for ruining Gai's death!


----------



## Sango-chan (Apr 9, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> No new outfits! Kishi I am disappointed!
> 
> 
> Also  for ruining Gai's death!



My thoughts exactly, where are the epic flowing capes with pop and circumstance.....probably won't happen until he releases the seal on his hand.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 9, 2014)

hahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahaha


----------



## vered (Apr 9, 2014)

That was funny


----------



## Jad (Apr 9, 2014)

I just noticed Gai snapped Madara's staff in half O_O!


----------



## Klue (Apr 9, 2014)

HOWL MY YOUTH!!


----------



## takL (Apr 9, 2014)

madarampas legs look feminine...

its good that guy didn die but i feel that naruto came back too early.


----------



## 910328 (Apr 9, 2014)

For me it's all just like HELL YEAH! I mean, I'm confused, but Gai will live so let's celebrate it with curry, guys


----------



## Clairehime (Apr 9, 2014)

Naruto's next top model:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Scizor (Apr 9, 2014)

Very good chapter.

Next week's chapter might be even better though: Naruto's next and possibly last power-up. That might just be the SSJ3 of the narutoverse.


----------



## theworks (Apr 11, 2014)

Honestly, my favourite thing about the chapter was how the angles were pretty weird in Kakashi's flashback in order to fit both the parent and the kid's face in.


----------



## takL (Apr 12, 2014)

same of tye lines from the raw

#672: YaGAI(Night Guy)...!!
Maddy: as the tenketsu (pressure point?) in his heart shows...
the next one will be his final attack...
Guy: Seki　(= heap)!!!

Sasuke n Naruto: Hit it...

Maddy: this chakra...! I'll give you credit!
in taijutsu......among those I've fought so far
You're second to None!!  
Guy: Ryu (=flow/stream)!!!
Maddy: darn rapido...
Maddy: what? did the space jsut get bent(/curved) !?

Maddy: hahaha... I could have died. ......
You little rascal!
Maddy: Although you're snuffing it....
This is my thanks... for your entertainment...
Before you re reduced to ashes____
Maddy: ill give you death.....!

Maddy: !!
Maddy:...... 'sfx: Glare'
Maddy in his mind: don't tell me anyone kicks at a Gudoh Dama(=path seeking ball)...?

Maddy: Naruto...
um...you re somewhat different from before
Maddy in his mind: due to the ol' Obito...
Naruto: yea...I'm wondering myself too, dattebayo.
Right now I feel able to change everything!


----------

